# Adios a Jurasic park. Los dinosaurios son fruto de la imaginacion



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

Una pregunta es porque solo en Argentina y en China encuentran fósiles de dinosaurios, y en zonas muy remotas o de difícil accesibilidad. Y porque nadie ha visto un fósil real SINO QUE LOS HUESOS DE LOS MUSEOS SON SUPUESTAS REPRODUCCIONES O SEA QUE SON FAKE Y NADIE NUNCA HA VISTO LOS VERDADEROS? No se nota aun que es todo un montaje?
Y porque todos los científicos están de acuerdo entonces? Pues porque si no están de acuerdo con la teoría de la evolución no les aceptan en ninguna comunidad científica por ende tienen un conflicto de intereses, no están serenos.

LA CIENCIA MIENTE SABIENDO QUE MIENTE
Por ejemplo:
*La ciencia miente en los libros de biología inventándose una interrelación entre evolución y el feto humano*






*EN CAMBIO LA VERDAD ES ESTA:*


----------



## Julc (3 Nov 2022)

¿Hay alguna figura de tiranosaurio que se aguante en pie sin peana?
Pues eso.
De los bracitos ya hablamos otro día.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (3 Nov 2022)

Las teorías magufas negadoras "de todo por que sí y para llamar la atención", cada vez toman formas más pintorescas, pero bueno, lo de la tierra plana aún parece insuperable.


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Las teorías magufas negadoras "de todo por que sí y para llamar la atención", cada vez toman formas más pintorescas, pero bueno, lo de la tierra plana aún parece insuperable.



Eso es lo que tu piensas, que son teorias pero que pasa si la verdad es que la teoria es lo que tu crees?

*¿Qué tal si lo que crees verdad sea real solo en tu mente porque cuando estabas niño viste jurasic park o porque lo dijo un libro de ciencia?*

Recuerdo que los libros de ciencia incluso decian que el ser humano en el vientre de la madre primero es un pez luego un renacuajo, luego un ave luego un mamifero luego un niño ...PERO NUNCA FUE VERDAD. los abortos lo demuestran. siempre son niños. ERGO LOS LIBROS DE CIENCIA MIENTEN.


*Negar la existencia pasada de los dinosaurios y negar la existencia de los neandertales tu piensas que son **teorías** de **conspiración** hechas para llamar la **atención**, ok y que pasa si no es así?*

Que ocurre si todos los dinosaurios o huesos han sido encontrados en China y en Argentina en dos regiones en especifico, de muy dificil acceso por cierto, que pasaría si esa es la verdad?
PUES SI ESA ES LA VERDAD NO LE VEO NINGUNA CREDIBILIDAD A LA EXISTENCIA DE ESOS SUPUESTOS HUESOS DE DINOSAURIO, porque es probabilisticamente absurdo pensar que si existieron los dinosaurios entonces solo en dos lugares hubieron dinosaurios

Entonces la pregunta es si esa es la verdad si los huesos de dinosaurio que existen en los museos vienen de solo dos lugares lejanos y privados uno en Argentina y otro en China


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Las teorías magufas negadoras "de todo por que sí y para llamar la atención", cada vez toman formas más pintorescas, pero bueno, lo de la tierra plana aún parece insuperable.



No respondiste a la pregunta de que si hay algun tiranosaurio rex de juguete que siempre esté inclinado como lo dibujan siempre en la tele peliculas o documentales, que pueda sostenerse y no caer


----------



## Von Riné (3 Nov 2022)

Que solo hay fósiles en Argentina y China? 

Madre mía.


----------



## jotace (3 Nov 2022)

Tengo yo un campo de olivos que está lleno de huesos de dinosaurio.


----------



## proletario (3 Nov 2022)

Teruel no existe


----------



## AEM (3 Nov 2022)

yo ya no me creo nada. 
Cada vez uno se da más cuenta de la manipulación constante a la que nos someten.


----------



## MCC (3 Nov 2022)

Y el petróleo es la mierda que caga el diablo, no son los residuos de la fauna y flora que habitaron el planeta hace millones de años. 

Es para coger una enciclopedia de esas tochas y reventarte la puta cabeza. 

Hay que empezar a matar magufos YA.


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

Von Riné dijo:


> Que solo hay fósiles en Argentina y China?



Exacto, 
y entonces parece que todo es una patraña


----------



## Joloan (3 Nov 2022)

Los Humanos no existen porque los juguetes con forma de humano no se aguantan de pie, gran razonamiento no cabe duda y lo de los fetos hechos pajaro dentro del vientre no se donde lo has sacado en España jamás se ha dicho esa idiotez, además abortos a habido durante toda la historia de la humanidad, ya se sabía como era los fetos hace miles de años.


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

MCC dijo:


> Y el petróleo es la mierda que caga el diablo, no son los residuos de la fauna y flora que habitaron el planeta hace millones de años.
> 
> Es para coger una enciclopedia de esas tochas y reventarte la puta cabeza.
> 
> Hay que empezar a matar magufos YA.



De hecho los rusos demostraron que el petrolio no es residuo de la fauna y la flora de antes. Pues demostraron que hay un mar de petrolo mas abajo en lo profundo. Cuando un pozo se habia acabado luego de 15 años se habia llenado de nuevo porque el petrolio filtra de mas abajo.
NO SON PUES COMBUSTIBLES FOSILES


----------



## John Smmith (3 Nov 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Las teorías magufas negadoras "de todo por que sí y para llamar la atención", cada vez toman formas más pintorescas, pero bueno, lo de la tierra plana aún parece insuperable.



Bueno, en el fondo el 99% de todo lo referente a la historia antes de la escritura, asi como al espacio lejano son teorias. Mas o menos consensuadas por el clerigo universitario, pero teorias. 

Nadie nunca ha visto un dinosaurio, solo se sabe lo que se deduce de hallazgos, muchas veces, minimos.

Teorias mas mundanas y palpables se han demostrado un fiasco con el tiempo. Mira la vacuna. Hoy en dia yo ya me lo creo todo. Entre las universidades y el cine ya no distingo entre una magufada y una teoria verosimil. Ni tan solo en economia, si no mira a Keynes.


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

Joloan dijo:


> Los Humanos no existen porque los juguetes con forma de humano no se aguantan de pie, gran razonamiento





https://i.pinimg.com/originals/06/f2/32/06f232b1d0eb6173ba9969a1a0e27e77.jpg


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> Bueno, en el fondo el 99% de todo lo referente a la historia antes de la escritura, asi como al espacio lejano son teorias. Mas o menos consensuadas por el clerigo universitario, pero teorias.
> 
> Nadie nunca ha visto un dinosaurio, solo se sabe lo que se deduce de hallazgos, muchas veces, minimos.
> 
> Teorias mas mundanas y palpables se han demostrado un fiasco con el tiempo. Mira la vacuna. Hoy en dia yo ya me lo creo todo. Entre las universidades y el cine ya no distingo entre una magufada y una teoria verosimil. Ni tan solo en economia, si no mira a Keynes.



Exacto


----------



## LuismarpIe (3 Nov 2022)

Cómo follan los galápagos? Y las iguanas? Y los lagartos? y los cocodrilos?

Y los puercoespines?? Esa me la sé: con cuidado. Con mucho cuidado.


----------



## Será en Octubre (3 Nov 2022)

¿Y qué será lo próximo? ¿Que papá noel no existe?

*Hijos de puta!*


----------



## Joloan (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> https://i.pinimg.com/originals/06/f2/32/06f232b1d0eb6173ba9969a1a0e27e77.jpg



Touche, teoría demostrada, los Powers rangers existen.


----------



## LuismarpIe (3 Nov 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> Bueno, en el fondo el 99% de todo lo referente a la historia antes de la escritura, asi como al espacio lejano son teorias. Mas o menos consensuadas por el clerigo universitario, pero teorias.
> 
> Nadie nunca ha visto un dinosaurio, solo se sabe lo que se deduce de hallazgos, muchas veces, minimos.
> 
> Teorias mas mundanas y palpables se han demostrado un fiasco con el tiempo. Mira la vacuna. Hoy en dia yo ya me lo creo todo. Entre las universidades y el cine ya no distingo entre una magufada y una teoria verosimil. Ni tan solo en economia, si no mira a Keynes.



Lo veo y subo.

Qué diferencia supone la escritura? Pueden mentir. Nadie estuvo en la primera guerra mundial, igual fue un invent y nunca pasó


----------



## omin0na (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> https://i.pinimg.com/originals/06/f2/32/06f232b1d0eb6173ba9969a1a0e27e77.jpg



Los humanos inclinados no pueden existir , no existen jugueres humanos inclinados sin peanas....


----------



## Von Riné (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> Exacto,
> y entonces todo es una patraña



No, hay yacimientos en Norteamérica, en Europa (en Teruel mismo) , en África... 

Pero bueno, si eres un clon de Jesús lo dijo, lo dejo aquí.


----------



## coronavirus-informatico (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> La pregunta es porque solo en Argentina y en China encuentran fósiles de dinosaurios, y en zonas muy remotas o de difícil accesibilidad. Y porque nadie ha visto un fósil real SINO QUE LOS HUESOS DE LOS MUSEOS SON SUPUESTAS REPRODUCCIONES O SEA QUE SON FAKE Y NADIE NUNCA HA VISTO LOS VERDADEROS?



Terraplanismo 2.0


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

Joloan dijo:


> lo de los fetos hechos pajaro dentro del vientre no se donde lo has sacado en España jamás se ha dicho esa idiotez, además abortos a habido durante toda la historia de la humanidad, ya se sabía como era los fetos hace miles de años.



De hecho en los libros de colegio de biología que yo mismo recuerdo decían eso de que el feto pasa primero por parecerse a un pez luego a un renacuajo luego a un ave luego a un mamífero y luego finalmente a un humano TE PONIAN LOS DIBUJOS DE ESO, LAS IMAGENES EN LOS LIBROS DE BIOLOGIA DE COLEGIO Y ERA MENTIRA!

*POR LO TANTO QUEDA DEMOSTRADO QUE LA CIENCIA MIENTE !*


----------



## omin0na (3 Nov 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Lo veo y subo.
> 
> Qué diferencia supone la escritura? Pueden mentir. Nadie estuvo en la primera guerra mundial, igual fue un invent y nunca pasó



no hablemos de Jesus!!! ya que el usuario se llama Jesus lo profetizo!! que nos hace creer que Jesus existio?


----------



## Extremoyduro (3 Nov 2022)

Lo he dicho varias veces: no cabe un tonto más en el foro.


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

Von Riné dijo:


> No, hay yacimientos en Norteamérica, en Europa (en Teruel mismo) , en África...
> 
> Pero bueno, si eres un clon de Jesús lo dijo, lo dejo aquí.



Resulta que todos los huesos de dinosaurio vienen de Argentina y de China desde lugares apartados no verificables y privados, no hay en otros lugares del mundo de donde vengan los supuestos huesos de dinosaurios SUPUESTOS PORQUE NADIE LOS HA VISTO no los reales que por lo tanto puede que no existan ni existieron nunca.

*Y POR LO TANTO LOS DINOSAURIOS SON PATRAÑA*


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

Extremoyduro dijo:


> Lo he dicho varias veces: no cabe un tonto más en el foro.



o no será que el tonto eres tu y los que creen en la ciencia son tontos 

no te haces preguntas nunca verdad?


----------



## LuismarpIe (3 Nov 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> no hablemos de Jesus!!! ya que el usuario se llama Jesus lo profetizo!! que nos hace creer que Jesus existio?



Cómo sabemos que nada existe?? Y si todo es producto de la mente de Jesús lo dijo y en realidad está babeando en una cama, atado y puesto hasta los cojones de orfidales?


----------



## omin0na (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> De hecho en los libros de colegio de biología que yo mismo recuerdo decían eso de que el feto pasa primero por parecerse a un pez luego a un renacuajo luego a un ave luego a un mamífero y luego finalmente a un humano TE PONIAN LOS DIBUJOS DE ESO, LAS IMAGENES EN LOS LIBROS DE BIOLOGIA DE COLEGIO Y ERA MENTIRA!
> 
> *POR LO TANTO QUEDA DEMOSTRADO QUE LA CIENCIA MIENTE !*




Muestrame una foto de un libro de ciencia que ponga eso!
Te lo has inventado!
Pero vamos que la ciencia evoluciona porque no es una verdad universal.

Hablando de verdades universales, hablemos de fe.
La biblia dice que NOE guardo una pareja de cada especie en el arca, cuanto media esa arca , como hizo para alimentarles y como hizo para que no se atacaran unos a otros....
Ese libro que se tiene que creer como una verdad universal EVIDENTEMENTE MIENTE.....


----------



## kabeljau (3 Nov 2022)

En La Rioja también hay huellas de esos bichos.


----------



## Joloan (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> De hecho en los libros de colegio de biología que yo mismo recuerdo decían eso de que el feto pasa primero por parecerse a un pez luego a un renacuajo luego a un ave luego a un mamífero y luego finalmente a un humano TE PONIAN LOS DIBUJOS DE ESO, LAS IMAGENES EN LOS LIBROS DE BIOLOGIA DE COLEGIO Y ERA MENTIRA!
> 
> *POR LO TANTO QUEDA DEMOSTRADO QUE LA CIENCIA MIENTE !*



Te repito lo mismo, se sabe como son los fetos humanos desde hace miles de años, no se que libros de ciencia dicen que un feto humano es un pajaro, serán los libros de pfizer o moderna.


----------



## omin0na (3 Nov 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Cómo sabemos que nada existe?? Y si todo es producto de la mente de Jesús lo dijo y en realidad está babeando en una cama, atado y puesto hasta los cojones de orfidales?



Pienso luego existo!


----------



## Extremoyduro (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> o no será que el tonto eres tu y los que creen en la ciencia son tontos
> 
> no te haces preguntas nunca verdad?



Esta usted diciendo que sólo hay huesos de dinosaurio en Argentina y Chile, cuando hay yacimientos con huesos de dinosaurios por todo el mundo. Empezando por ahí, es usted más tonto que Abundio.


----------



## Julc (3 Nov 2022)

Joloan dijo:


> Los Humanos no existen porque los juguetes con forma de humano no se aguantan de pie, gran razonamiento no cabe duda y lo de los fetos hechos pajaro dentro del vientre no se donde lo has sacado en España jamás se ha dicho esa idiotez, además abortos a habido durante toda la historia de la humanidad, ya se sabía como era los fetos hace miles de años.



No sé tu, pero mis He-Man y GI joes se aguantaban perfectamente.
A ver si es que los pones boca abajo.


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Nadie estuvo en la primera guerra mundial,



Mis bisabuelos murieron en la primera guerra mundial, esa es la diferencia


----------



## Julc (3 Nov 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Pienso luego existo!



¿Piensas?
¿O eres un personaje de un sueño que cree que sus pensamientos son suyos?


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

Extremoyduro dijo:


> Esta usted diciendo que sólo hay huesos de dinosaurio en Argentina y Chile, cuando hay yacimientos con huesos de dinosaurios por todo el mundo. Empezando por ahí, es usted más tonto que Abundio.



NO. NO LOS HAY EN OTROS LUGARES SOLO LOS HAY EN CHINA Y EN ARGENTINA INVESTIGUELO Y VERÁ USTED MISMO QUE USTED MISMO CREE MENTIRAS Y QUE LA REALIDAD ES QUE *TODOS LOS HUESOS DE DINOSAURIO DE LOS MUSEOS VIENEN SOLO DE DOS LOCALIDADES PRIVADAS;
UNA EN CHINA Y OTRA EN ARGENTINA*


----------



## Joloan (3 Nov 2022)

Julc dijo:


> No sé tu, pero mis He-Man y GI joes se aguantaban perfectamente.
> A ver si es que los pones boca abajo.



Sabía que alguien pondría los GI Joe's que si se aguantan y algún juguete de dinosaurio también.


----------



## omin0na (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> No respondiste a la pregunta de que si hay algun tiranosaurio rex de juguete que siempre esté inclinado como lo dibujan siempre en la tele peliculas o documentales, que pueda sostenerse y no caer


----------



## Extremoyduro (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> NO. NO LOS HAY EN OTROS LUGARES SOLO LOS HAY EN CHINA Y EN ARGENTINA INVESTIGUELO Y VERÁ USTED MISMO QUE USTED MISMO CREE MENTIRAS Y QUE LA REALIDAD ES QUE *TODOS LOS HUESOS DE DINOSAURIO DE LOS MUSEOS VIENEN SOLO DE DOS LOCALIDADES PRIVADAS;
> UNA EN CHINA Y OTRA EN ARGENTINA*



Pero a ver, grandísimo ignorante, a cuarenta kilómetros de mi casa hay un yacimiento paleontológico con huesos de dinosaurio. No me lo han contado, cualquiera lo puede visitar. No es lo malo que sea usted un ignorante, lo malo es que encima es prepotente y engreído.


----------



## LuismarpIe (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> Mis bisabuelos murieron en la primera guerra mundial, esa es la diferencia



Demuéstralo


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

Otra verdad seria y es que ninguno de los huesos de los supuestos dinosaurios son verdaderos sino simulaciones fake supuestas replicas

PERO SI NADIE HA VISTO LOS VERDADEROS HUESOS PORQUE CREEMOS QUE EXISTEN?

Cuando el gobierno comunista chino tomó el poder nunca logró encontrar los huesos del hombre de Pekin un supuesto hominido como lo habria sido supuestamente el neandertal del cual solo hubo 19 esqueletos identicos a los de los hombres de hoy


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

Extremoyduro dijo:


> Pero a ver, grandísimo ignorante, a cuarenta kilómetros de mi casa hay un yacimiento paleontológico con huesos de dinosaurio. No me lo han contado, cualquiera lo puede visitar. No es lo malo que sea usted un ignorante, lo malo es que encima es prepotente y engreído.



No es cierto.

*PRIMERO RECUERDA QUE ESTÁ DEMOSTRADO QUE LA CIENCIA MIENTE* EN LOS LIBROS SABIENDO QUE MIENTE PUES SABIENDO QUE LOS FETOS SON HUMANOS CIEN POR CIENTO, LA CIENCIA ENSEÑABA EN LOS LIBROS DE BIOLOGIA DEL COLEGIO QUE EL FETO PASABA POR LAS FASES DE LA EVOLUCION DARWINIANA


TU CONFUNDES PALEONTOLOGIA CON HUESOS DE DINOSAURIO Y ES MENTIRA QUE LAS PERSONAS HAYAN ENCONTRADO POR CASUALIDAD JAMAS UN SOLO HUESO DE DINOSAURIO


POR OTRO LADO NO HAY SUPUESTO HUESO DE DINOSAURIO QUE NO HAYA VENIDO DE ARGENTINA O DE CHINA


----------



## Von Riné (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> Resulta que todos los huesos de dinosaurio vienen de Argentina y de China desde lugares apartados no verificables y privados, no hay en otros lugares del mundo de donde vengan los supuestos huesos de dinosaurios SUPUESTOS PORQUE NADIE LOS HA VISTO no los reales que por lo tanto puede que no existan ni existieron nunca.
> 
> *Y POR LO TANTO LOS DINOSAURIOS SON PATRAÑA*



No, se han encontrado en todo el mundo. Hasta en la Antártida 

Que no te lo creas es otra cosa.


----------



## Extremoyduro (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> No es cierto.
> 
> TU CONFUNDES PALEONTOLOGIA CON HUESOS DE DINOSAURIO Y ES MENTIRA QUE LAS PERSONAS HAYAN ENCONTRADO POR CASUALIDAD JAMAS UN SOLO HUESO DE DINOSAURIO



Vale, o es usted un troll, o tiene serios problemas mentales.


----------



## Extremoyduro (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> No es cierto.
> 
> *PRIMERO RECUERDA QUE ESTÁ DEMOSTRADO QUE LA CIENCIA MIENTE* EN LOS LIBROS SABIENDO QUE MIENTE PUES SABIENDO QUE LOS FETOS SON HUMANOS CIEN POR CIENTO, LA CIENCIA ENSEÑABA EN LOS LIBROS DE BIOLOGIA DEL COLEGIO QUE EL FETO PASABA POR LAS FASES DE LA EVOLUCION DARWINIANA
> 
> ...











Morella crea un laboratorio a lo 'Jurassic Park' para investigar 6.000 huesos de dinosaurios


El paleontólogo José Miguel Gasulla asegura que «pronto» anunciarán nuevas especies de la zona




www.elperiodicomediterraneo.com


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Demuéstralo



Tengo las fotografias, conocí a mi abuelo que los conoció y eso es suficiente.


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

Extremoyduro dijo:


> Vale, o es usted un troll, o tiene serios problemas mentales.



no soy troll sino que digo que la ciencia miente en referencia a lo de la evolucion


----------



## Extremoyduro (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> no soy troll sino que digo que la ciencia miente en referencia a lo de la evolucion



Le he puesto un enlace con un yacimiento de fósiles de dinosaurio que está aquí a unos kilómetros de mi casa ¿sigue manteniendo que sólo hay fósiles de dinosaurio procedentes de Argentina y de China?









Morella crea un laboratorio a lo 'Jurassic Park' para investigar 6.000 huesos de dinosaurios


El paleontólogo José Miguel Gasulla asegura que «pronto» anunciarán nuevas especies de la zona




www.elperiodicomediterraneo.com


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

Extremoyduro dijo:


> Morella crea un laboratorio a lo 'Jurassic Park' para investigar 6.000 huesos de dinosaurios
> 
> 
> El paleontólogo José Miguel Gasulla asegura que «pronto» anunciarán nuevas especies de la zona
> ...



que te digo que son patrañas porque la ciencia miente en todo lo referente a la evolucion

EN LOS LIBROS DE BIOLOGIA LA CIENCIA ENSEÑABA IMAGENES DEL FETO HUMANO QUE PASABA DE PEZ A RENACUAJO A AVE A MAMIFERO Y LUEGO A HUMANO

Y ERA MENTIRA


O SEA QUE LA CIENCIA SIEMPRE HA MENTIDO Y NO SE LE PUEDE CREER


ESO QUE CITAS TEN POR SEGURO QUE ES UNA TREMENDA PATRAÑA Y NO HAY PRUEBA DE NINGUN HUESO DE NINGUN DINOSAURIO SINO QUE ES PURA PROPAGNDA

EL HOMBRE DE PEKIN QUIEN LO RECUERDA, LO PONIAN A ESTUDIAR EN LOS LIBROS COMO SI FUESE REAL Y EN REALIDAD NUNCA ENCONTRARON SUS HUESOS NADIE LOS VIÓ, ESO HACE LA CIENCIA, O SEA MIENTE


----------



## LuismarpIe (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> Tengo las fotografias, conocí a mi abuelo que los conoció y eso es suficiente.



fotografías que vete a saber tú de quién son y si no están manipuladas. Y te andas fiando del testimonio de uno que dice que es tu abuelo... Correcto.


----------



## Silluzollope (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> Tengo las fotografias, conocí a mi abuelo que los conoció y eso es suficiente.



Te engañaron. La primera guerra mundial nunca existió, ¿por que te crees que los rusos la llaman Gran Guerra patriotica en vez de Segunda Guerra Mundial? Porque no existio.
Tus bisabuelos huirían a Cuba o serian abducidos por reptilianos, pero seguro que en la Primera Guerra Mundial no murieron.


----------



## Extremoyduro (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> que te digo que son patrañas porque la ciencia miente en todo lo referente a la evolucion
> 
> EN LOS LIBROS DE BIOLOGIA LA CIENCIA ENSEÑABA IMAGENES DEL FETO HUMANO QUE PASABA DE PEZ A RENACUAJO A AVE A MAMIFERO Y LUEGO A HUMANO
> 
> ...



Ah, ya lo he entendido. 

La ciencia miente. 

Usted cuando decía que sólo había fósiles de dinosaurios procedentes de China o Argentina ¿no mentía? Le he demostrado que sí.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Nov 2022)

Los dinosaurios vivían en comunidad socialista y los nazis de los neandertales acabaron con ellos

Me lo ha dicho la sexta


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

Extremoyduro dijo:


> Ah, ya lo he entendido. La ciencia miente. Usted cuando decía que sólo había fósiles de dinosaurios procedentes de China o Argentina ¿no mentía? Le he demostrado que sí.



*EXACTO LA VERDAD ES QUE CIENCIA MIENTE *

PORQUE LA CIENCIA YA HA MENTIDO CON REFERENCIA A LA EVOLUCION TANTAS VECES YA!

Y POR ENDE LA CIENCIA NO ES DE CONFIAR PORQUE MIENTE DE HECHO.

POR LO TANTO CERCA DE TU CASA TIENES UN MONTAJE, UNA FALSEDAD PROPAGANDISTA


*La ciencia mintió* diciendo que existió el hombre de piltdown, y se supo
*La ciencia mintió *sobre el hombre de pekin, porque nunca encontraron esos huesos y se sabe
*la ciencia mintió *desde el inicio sobre los dinosaurios diciendo que encontraron un diente gigante y era de un dinosaurio llamado iguanodon con dibujos y todo
lo cual es imposible de deducir por un solo diente
o sea que la ciencia comenzó la teoria de los dinosaurios mintiendo

*La ciencia mintió diciendo que existen **fósiles** de dinosaurio porque nunca nadie los **había** encontrado antes en toda la historia humana.*

y yo no miento cuando digo que los fosiles de los museos vienen de china y de argentina y nadamas de ahi si demuestras que algun fosil no viene de china y me comparas contra cuantos vienen de china y argentina con los datos reales a la mano veremos que es verdad lo que digo


----------



## Julc (3 Nov 2022)

Joloan dijo:


> Sabía que alguien pondría los GI Joe's que si se aguantan y algún juguete de dinosaurio también.



El turno de mañanas es muy largo, bro.


----------



## Julc (3 Nov 2022)

Otro dato, ¿recordáis que antes de JP, los velocirraptors eran del tamaño de un perro?
Pues "casualmente" durante el rodaje, encontraron uno en USA del tamaño de los de la película.


----------



## Extremoyduro (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> y yo no miento cuando digo que los fosiles de los museos vienen de china y de argentina y nadamas de ahi



Sí, usted miente. Le he mostrado al menos un caso de fósiles de dinosaurio que proceden de yacimientos que están en España y se pueden encontrar en museos. No es el único caso. Y por lo tanto, miente usted como un bellaco.


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> fotografías que vete a saber tú de quién son y si no están manipuladas. Y te andas fiando del testimonio de uno que dice que es tu abuelo... Correcto.



si los conoció mi abuelo es verdad y no hay nada que discutir


----------



## Extremoyduro (3 Nov 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Otro dato, ¿recordáis que antes de JP, los velocirraptors eran del tamaño de un perro?
> Pues "casualmente" durante el rodaje, encontraron uno en USA del tamaño de los de la película.



Los que dicen este género de chorradas ¿saben en primer lugar que el velocirraptor se descubrió en la década de los 70, y en segundo lugar que la película se basa en un libro anterior?


----------



## LuismarpIe (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> si los conoció mi abuelo es verdad y no hay nada que discutir



vaya, qué dogmático... Es como si fuese mentira y estuvieses intentando ocultarlo...

Sigo pensando que la primera guerra mundial fue un invent.


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

Extremoyduro dijo:


> Sí, usted miente. Le he mostrado al menos un caso de fósiles de dinosaurio que proceden de yacimientos que están en España y se pueden encontrar en museos. No es el único caso. Y por lo tanto, miente usted como un bellaco.



NO. no es asi pero *lo que si es verdad es que la ciencia miente y nadie lo puede negar*

Y POR LO TANTO YO NO MIENTO


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> vaya, qué dogmático... Es como si fuese mentira y estuvieses intentando ocultarlo...
> 
> Sigo pensando que la primera guerra mundial fue un invent.



*El hecho* es que la primera guerra mundial si existió, cuando era niño existian aun soldados de la primera guerra vivos 
A DIFERENCIA DE ESO
*NADIE NUNCA EN LA HISTORIA ENCONTRÓ UN FOSIL DE DINOSAURIO* antes de que la teoria de la evolucion existiese, ves la diferencia ahora? Ves que no miento y tu si?


----------



## Extremoyduro (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> NO. no es asi pero *lo que si es verdad es que la ciencia miente y nadie lo puede negar*
> 
> Y POR LO TANTO YO NO MIENTO



De entrada usted ha mentido sobre la procedencia de los fósiles, por tanto, vamos a partir de la base de que usted miente.

Ahora se trata de determinar cuánto miente usted, pero de que miente, ya no hay duda.


----------



## LuismarpIe (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> NO. no es asi pero *lo que si es verdad es que la ciencia miente y nadie lo puede negar*
> 
> Y POR LO TANTO YO NO MIENTO



"La ciencia miente"

A tomar por culo! da igual si hablamos de dinosaurios, la forma de la tierra, la gravedad cuántica o las vacunas. La ciencia miente, por lo tanto el tipo este no miente.


----------



## LuismarpIe (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> *El hecho* es que la primera guerra mundial si existió, cuando era niño existian aun soldados de la primera guerra vivos
> A DIFERENCIA DE ESO
> *NADIE NUNCA EN LA HISTORIA ENCONTRÓ UN FOSIL DE DINOSAURIO* antes de que la teoria de la evolucion existiese, ves la diferencia ahora? Ves que no miento y tu si?



dónde están esos soldados, eh?? lo cierto es que nadie te puede decir que estuvo en la primera guerra mundial. Nunca pasó, fue un invent total.


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

Extremoyduro dijo:


> Los que dicen este género de chorradas ¿saben en primer lugar que el velocirraptor se descubrió en la década de los 70, y en segundo lugar que la película se basa en un libro anterior?



JHAJAJAJAJA YO RECUERDO MUY BIEN QUE EN LOS NOVENTAS SE DECIAN QUE ESE ERA UN ANIMAL INVENTADO EN LA PELICULA Y AHORA Y NO ANTES SINO AHORA TU INVENTAS QUE LO DESCUBRIERON EN LOS SETENTAS EN FIN LA CIECIA DICE SOLO CHORRADAS AL RESPECTO BULL SHIT


----------



## Extremoyduro (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> JHAJAJAJAJA YO RECUERDO MUY BIEN QUE EN LOS NOVENTAS SE DECIAN QUE ESE ERA UN ANIMAL INVENTADO EN LA PELICULA Y AHORA Y NO ANTES SINO AHORA TU INVENTAS QUE LO DESCUBRIERON EN LOS SETENTAS EN FIN LA CIECIA DICE SOLO CHORRADAS AL RESPECTO BULL SHIT



Usted mintió sobre la procedencia de los fósiles, por tanto, también puede mentir sobre esto. O simplemente recordarlo mal.


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> "La ciencia miente"
> 
> A tomar por culo! da igual si hablamos de dinosaurios, la forma de la tierra, la gravedad cuántica o las vacunas. La ciencia miente, por lo tanto el tipo este no miente.



A TOMAR POR CULO TU

LA VERDAD ES QUE LA CIENCIA MIENTE SABIENDO QUE MIENTE 

Porque puso en los libros de biología que el ser humano el feto, es primero un pez luego un lagarto luego un ave luego un mamífero luego un humano y no era verdad


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

Extremoyduro dijo:


> Usted mintió sobre la procedencia de los fósiles, por tanto, también puede mentir sobre esto. O simplemente recordarlo mal.



NO SEÑOR
* BUSQUE TODOS LOS MUSEOS DEL MUNDO SOBRE DINOSAURIOS DE DONDE PROVIENEN Y RESULTA QUE PROVIENEN DE CHINA O DE ARGENTINA


Lo que tienes cerca de tu casa es un montaje propagandistico como todo lo que dice la ciencia en este aspecto


La verdad es que no se puede negar que la ciencia está mintiendo*


----------



## mirym94 (3 Nov 2022)

De lo que te digan creete la mitad y duda otra parte mientras no se demuestre lo contrario. Ejemplo covid,hay fósiles también en Texas,Australia Ect...

Si ahora mismo nos impactará un mega meteorito con los cambios que sufriría la tierra además del pepinazo, como que vas a encontrar restos humanos enteros,mis cojones.. mirate como queda una avioneta cuando se estrella con gente.

De todos modos no me gustan esos putos bichos.. si existieran la raza humana no lo llegaría a contar porque nos meriendan.


----------



## omin0na (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> NO. NO LOS HAY EN OTROS LUGARES SOLO LOS HAY EN CHINA Y EN ARGENTINA INVESTIGUELO Y VERÁ USTED MISMO QUE USTED MISMO CREE MENTIRAS Y QUE LA REALIDAD ES QUE *TODOS LOS HUESOS DE DINOSAURIO DE LOS MUSEOS VIENEN SOLO DE DOS LOCALIDADES PRIVADAS;
> UNA EN CHINA Y OTRA EN ARGENTINA*











Hallados en La Rioja restos óseos de tres dinosaurios distintos


Los responsables de la excavación del yacimiento de Igea ven en el hallazgo "un éxito para el campo de la paleontología mundial"




www.farodevigo.es


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> dónde están esos soldados, eh?? lo cierto es que nadie te puede decir que estuvo en la primera guerra mundial. Nunca pasó, fue un invent total.



Ya no porque han muerto todos, pero si conoci a algunos que lo pudieron decir asi que no inventes tonterias

La diferencia es que DE LA PRIMERA GUERRA MUNDIAL SE SABE TODO COMO FUE PORQUE ESTÁ REGISTRADO TODO

* JAMAS HUBO REGISTROS EN LA HISTORIA DE HALLAZGOS DE FOSILES DE DINOSAURIOS *

NO TE PARECE PROBABILISTICAMENTE IMPOSIBLE QUE SI LOS DINOSAURIOS HUBIESEN EXISTIDO DEBIERON SER ENCONTRADOS FOSILES DE DINOSAURIOS ANTES EN LA HISTORIA HUMANA?

¿PORQUE LOS FOSILES DE DINOSAURIOS SOLO LOS ENCONTRARON LUEGO DE LA TEORIA DE DARWIN?

ES OBVIO QUE LA RESPUESTA ES: PORQUE LOS DINOSAURIOS SON PATRAÑAS


----------



## omin0na (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> no soy troll sino que digo que la ciencia miente en referencia a lo de la evolucion



Bueno y yo digo que tu mientes sobre muchas cosas, asi que estamos empatados


----------



## Extremoyduro (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> *NADIE NUNCA EN LA HISTORIA ENCONTRÓ UN FOSIL DE DINOSAURIO* antes de que la teoria de la evolucion existiese, ves la diferencia ahora? Ves que no miento y tu si?



Darwin no publica su libro sobre el origen de las especies hasta 1859.

Ya en 1824 se describen mandíbulas de dinosaurio con dientes.

Ya en 1676 se encontró una cabeza de fémur perteneciente a un dinosaurio.

Nuevamente, miente usted.

Y ya van dos mentiras.


----------



## Extremoyduro (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> NO SEÑOR
> * BUSQUE TODOS LOS MUSEOS DEL MUNDO SOBRE DINOSAURIOS DE DONDE PROVIENEN Y RESULTA QUE PROVIENEN DE CHINA O DE ARGENTINA
> 
> 
> ...



Le estoy diciendo que a cuarenta kilómetros de mi casa hay un museo, y que los fósiles proceden de un yacimiento local. Yacimiento que, además, he visitado, y conozco a algunos de los que lo han excavado.

Miente usted.


----------



## omin0na (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> NO. no es asi pero *lo que si es verdad es que la ciencia miente y nadie lo puede negar*
> 
> Y POR LO TANTO YO NO MIENTO



bueno ya me empiezo a aburrir, desde luego eres un troll, ahora querrias que te dijeramos que usas mas la logica proposicional, pero eso claro me lleva a que sabes de logica, y por tanto tienes estudios, ergo ERES UN TROL


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Hallados en La Rioja restos óseos de tres dinosaurios distintos
> 
> 
> Los responsables de la excavación del yacimiento de Igea ven en el hallazgo "un éxito para el campo de la paleontología mundial"
> ...



ESO ES MENTIRA PORQUE LA CIENCIA MIENTE y lo demostré
y ninguno de esos supuestos y falsos huesos de dinosaurios está en ningun museo,
Y eso yo dije
yo lo que dije es que los huesos de dinosaurios de los museos provienen todos de Argentina y China y no es mentira. 

Además dije que son reproducciones de los supuestos huesos originales y también es cierto, nadie ha vistos los huesos originales PORQUE NO EXISTEN


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

Extremoyduro dijo:


> Le estoy diciendo que a cuarenta kilómetros de mi casa hay un museo, y que los fósiles proceden de un yacimiento local. Yacimiento que, además, he visitado, y conozco a algunos de los que lo han excavado.
> 
> Miente usted.



Te estoy diciendo que mientes porque ya demostré 1 que la ciencia miente acerca de la evolucion

y por lo tanto la noticia que citas es falsedad

2 que lo que dije es que los huesos de dinosaurio en los museos vienen de china y de argentina y tu no me estás demostrando lo contrario no aun, sino que dices que encontraron otros huesos de dinosaurio PERO SON REALES O VIENEN FABRICADOS DE CHINA como todos los demás?

que nadie ha visto huesos de dinosaurios reales eso dije


----------



## Lubinillo (3 Nov 2022)

Por que ninguna cultura uso los dinosaurios en sus estandartes? Si usaron dragones aunque no velociraptors. Osea que los dragones que estaban en la cultura popular no aunque los delirios de un sacerdote de la secta científica si. Porque la ciencia es una religión que no permite discusiones que se salgan de la linea oficial. Ciencia=dictadura


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> bueno ya me empiezo a aburrir, desde luego eres un troll, ahora querrias que te dijeramos que usas mas la logica proposicional, pero eso claro me lleva a que sabes de logica, y por tanto tienes estudios, ergo ERES UN TROL



*El troll eres tu porque por orgullo aun no aceptas que si la ciencia mintió antes sobre la evolucion, entonces tiene que estar mintiendo ahora*


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Por que ninguna cultura uso los dinosaurios en sus estandartes? Si usaron dragones aunque no velociraptors. Osea que los dragones que estaban en la cultura popular no aunque los delirios de un sacerdote de la secta científica si. Porque la ciencia es una religión que no permite discusiones que se salgan de la linea oficial. Ciencia=dictadura



Ok vamos a decir que los dragones existieron y eran los dinosaurios, pero los dragones o eran cocodrilos o animales fantasiosos y fantasticos

* El punto es que nunca se registró en la historia medieval ni anterior un fósil de dinosaurio *

Y ESO PARECE PROBABILISTICAMENTE IMPOSIBLE

POR LO QUE TODOS ESOS FOSILES ARMADOS QUE VEMOS EN LOS MUSEOS TIENEN QUE SER MENTIRA

Además es desde el inicio que la ciencia ha mentido sobre este tema, y muchas veces: el primer dinosaurio supuestamente encontrado: el iguanodon en el siglo XIX era un diente, solo un diente !

De ese diente se inventaron todo un animal


----------



## macready (3 Nov 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Por que ninguna cultura uso los dinosaurios en sus estandartes? Si usaron dragones aunque no velociraptors. Osea que los dragones que estaban en la cultura popular no aunque los delirios de un sacerdote de la secta científica si. Porque la ciencia es una religión que no permite discusiones que se salgan de la linea oficial. Ciencia=dictadura



Porque solo tienen huesos fosilizados y muy pocos ademas, solo los que quedaron en condiciones para fosilizarse. Para las costumbres, los colores de la piel y demas le echaron bastante imaginacion, todo son conjeturas.

Ciencia= herramienta de investigacion.
Cientifismo= dictadura religiosa.


----------



## cthulhu (3 Nov 2022)

Por favor no alimenten al troll. Hay fósiles de dinosaurio prácticamente en todos los países con un territorio que tenga los estratos geológicos adecuados. Las primeras reconstrucciones de esqueletos completos son de los iguanodones que aparecían al excavar minas en Inglaterra, hay yacimientos en España en varios lugares, los T-Rex son de USA y Canadá… puedes visitar esos yacimientos y ver con tus propios ojos cómo los excavan.


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

Julc dijo:


> El turno de mañanas es muy largo, bro.







__





clicks de playmobil - Buscar con Google






www.google.com


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

cthulhu dijo:


> Por favor no alimenten al troll. Hay fósiles de dinosaurio prácticamente en todos los países



SOLO PORQUE LO DICES TU? Sin haberlo verificado, sino que eso es lo que tu crees


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Nov 2022)

Cómo que no existen los dinosaurios?

Cómo que no se aguantan en pie?


----------



## Gonzalor (3 Nov 2022)

Julc dijo:


> ¿Hay alguna figura de tiranosaurio que se aguante en pie sin peana?
> Pues eso.
> De los bracitos ya hablamos otro día.



Los pobres lo tenían jodido para hacerse una paja...


----------



## Lubinillo (3 Nov 2022)

La ciencia vino de arriba para decir a los de abajo que somos tontos y que toda la sabiduría ancestral no vale para nada y que es superchería. Y los en verdad tontos se lo creyeron y los listillos hacen caja.


----------



## Masateo (3 Nov 2022)

Pues es verdad, la teoría de la evolución no menciona a los dinosaurios en ningún momento:


----------



## LuismarpIe (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> A TOMAR POR CULO TU
> 
> LA VERDAD ES QUE LA CIENCIA MIENTE SABIENDO QUE MIENTE
> 
> Porque puso en los libros de biología que el ser humano el feto, es primero un pez luego un lagarto luego un ave luego un mamífero luego un humano y no era verdad



me puedes enlazar a esos libros de biología donde dicen que el feto de un ser humano es primero un pez, luego un lagarto y luego un ave??

Por comentar, los mamíferos no vienen de las aves.


----------



## omin0na (3 Nov 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> La ciencia vino de arriba para decir a los de abajo que somos tontos y que toda la sabiduría ancestral no vale para nada y que es superchería. Y los en verdad tontos se lo creyeron y los listillos hacen caja.



Para demostrar que eres tonto te vales tu solutio como muestra lo que acabas de poner.
La ciencia contempla y acepta muchisima parte de esa sabiduria ancestral y rechaza otra .....


HAY QUE SER TONTO; PERO MUY TONTO PARA CREERSE ESTO, Y NO SOY DE LOS DE ARRIBA


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

Extremoyduro dijo:


> Darwin no publica su libro sobre el origen de las especies hasta 1859.
> 
> Ya en 1824 se describen mandíbulas de dinosaurio con dientes.
> 
> ...



ERES UN MENTIROSO PUES *NO VES QUE ANTES DEL SIGLO XIX NUNCA HABIAN ENCONTRADO NINGUN FOSIL DE DINOSAURIO ?*

NO TE PARECE SUMAMENTE IMPROBABLE?

POR LO TANTO ES INEGABLE QUE NO SE PUEDE CREER EN LA CIENCIA

SOLO CUANDO VINO EL SIGLO XIX ENCONTRARON UN DIENTE Y DIJERON QUE ERA DE UN DINOSAURIO, SOLO POR UN DIENTE


Y QUE LA TEORI DE DARWIN ES SIEMPRE UNA MISMA COSA CON ESO TE PARECE CASUALIDAD AUN


----------



## Beto (3 Nov 2022)

Buenos pollones debian tener


----------



## LuismarpIe (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> ERES UN MENTIROSO PUES *NO VES QUE ANTES DEL SIGLO XIX NUNCA HABIAN ENCONTRADO NINGUN FOSIL DE DINOSAURIO ?*
> 
> NO TE PARECE SUMAMENTE IMPROBABLE?
> SOLO CUANDO VINO EL SIGLO XIX ENCONTRARON UN DIENTE Y DIJERON QUE ERA DE UN DINOSAURIO, SOLO POR UN DIENTE
> ...



En realidad es muy probable que se hayan ido encontrando fósiles de dinosaurios durante toda la historia. De ahí los mitos de dragones que se contaban por todo el planeta. Lo que estaban encontrando eran fósiles de dinosaurio.


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> me puedes enlazar a esos libros de biología donde dicen que el feto de un ser humano es primero un pez, luego un lagarto y luego un ave??
> 
> Por comentar, los mamíferos no vienen de las aves.



SON LOS QUE YO LEIA EN EL COLEGIO AMIGO Y LO SABIAN TODOS LO QUE PASA ES QUE YA ESTOY VIEJO Y NO RECUERDO COMO SE LLAMABA EL TEXTO Y YA NO LO VENDEN

PERO PENSÉ QUE TU TAMBIÉN LOS HABIAS VISTO Y AHORA TE HACES EL TONTO


BIEN SABES DE ESOS LIBROS PERO TE HACES EL TONTO QUE NO SABE
SABES TAMBIEN QUE LA CIENCIA QUERIA HACERLE CREER A LAS PERSONAS ESO HACIENDO DIBUJOS DEL FETO HACIENDOLO PASAR POR LAS DISTINTAS ETAPAS DE LA EVOUCION

POR ESO LA CIENCIA MIENTE SABIENDO QUE MIENTE Y SIEMPRE LO HA HECHO PORQUE LOS FETOS HUMANOS SON HUMANOS 

NO COMO DIBUJABAN LOS LIBROS DE BIOLOGIA


----------



## omin0na (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> ERES UN MENTIROSO PUES *NO VES QUE ANTES DEL SIGLO XIX NUNCA HABIAN ENCONTRADO NINGUN FOSIL DE DINOSAURIO ?*
> 
> NO TE PARECE SUMAMENTE IMPROBABLE?
> SOLO CUANDO VINO EL SIGLO XIX ENCONTRARON UN DIENTE Y DIJERON QUE ERA DE UN DINOSAURIO, SOLO POR UN DIENTE
> ...



Dices que la ciencia miente y que por eso ya todo lo que diga es mentira.
Tu has mentido por tanto to lo que digas es mentira
Por tanto es mentira cuando dices que la ciencia miente por tanto VETE A TOMAR POR EL CULO TROL.

DEjare unos minutos antes de ponere en el ignore, para que puedas leerte esto .

Otra opcion que existe es que no seas un troll y entonces tengas esquizofrenia, da igual el caso, estare mejor sin leerte.


----------



## vettonio (3 Nov 2022)

Y el mundo se creó en 6 días.
El séptimo fué de descanso y entre caña y tapeo, crear el cerebro mononeuronal de algunos.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (3 Nov 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Las teorías magufas negadoras "de todo por que sí y para llamar la atención", cada vez toman formas más pintorescas, pero bueno, lo de la tierra plana aún parece insuperable.




La Tierra es plana. ¿Dónde viste por ti mismo la esfera tierra en su totalidad aparte de en las imágenes de la NASA?

Tan real es para millones la esfera tierra como para otros millones la existencia de un peligroso virus que nos matará a todos. Son millones pero están todos equivocados.


----------



## vettonio (3 Nov 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Tengo yo un campo de olivos que está lleno de huesos de dinosaurio.



Olivos de variedad arberraptor, piceratops, hojirrex...


----------



## omin0na (3 Nov 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> La Tierra es plana. ¿Dónde viste por ti mismo la esfera tierra en su totalidad aparte de en las imágenes de la NASA?
> 
> Tan real es para millones la esfera tierra como para otros millones la existencia de un peligroso virus que nos matará a todos. Todos equivocados.



Pero tendra al menos volumen no? o es idealmente plana?
Porque sino tiene volumen, que objetos mas ahi que sean idealmente planos?
Y si tiene volumen, podemos hacer rapel por los lados?


----------



## Conde Duckula (3 Nov 2022)

Que hijos de puta sois, luego a meter a todos en la misma saca. A los terraplanistas a los antidinosarios y a los antikakunas. Para que todos parezcan locos.


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

cthulhu dijo:


> . Las primeras reconstrucciones de esqueletos completos son de los iguanodones que aparecían al excavar minas en Inglaterra, hay yacimientos en España en varios lugares, los T-Rex son de USA y Canadá… puedes visitar esos yacimientos y ver con tus propios ojos cómo los excavan.



Asi es, no son huesos reales de dinosaurios sino reconstrucciones .

*SOLO CON UN DIENTE Y SIN NINGUN OTRO HUESO reconstruyeron o mas bien se inventaron totalmente el iguanodón 
y AUN TE CREES ESTA PATRAÑA LLAMADA LOS DINOSAURIOS?*


----------



## zirick (3 Nov 2022)

El Senado está lleno de dinosaurios, tu noticia es fake.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (3 Nov 2022)

MCC dijo:


> Y el petróleo es la mierda que caga el diablo, no son los residuos de la fauna y flora que habitaron el planeta hace millones de años.
> 
> Es para coger una enciclopedia de esas tochas y reventarte la puta cabeza.
> 
> Hay que empezar a matar magufos YA.




El petróleo puede que se genere en el interior de la tierra igual que se genera la lava. Nadie sabe lo que pasa bajo nuestros pies a decenas o cientos de kilómetros.


----------



## LuismarpIe (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> SON LOS QUE YO LEIA EN EL COLEGIO AMIGO Y LO SABIAN TODOS LO QUE PASA ES QUE YA ESTOY VIEJO Y NO RECUERDO COMO SE LLAMABA EL TEXTO Y YA NO LO VENDEN
> 
> PERO PENSÉ QUE TU TAMBIÉN LOS HABIAS VISTO Y AHORA TE HACES EL TONTO
> 
> ...



que no me cuentes milongas y me pongas un puto enlace!


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

*LA CIENCIA EN TODO ESTO HA MENTIDO 

DESDE EL IGUANODON DEL SIGLO XIX *

*Por ejemplo 

LA CIENCIA dijo en el siglo XIX que **había** encontrado al **eslabón** perdido, llamado también el hombre de Piltdown y lo llegaron a enseñar como prueba de la evolucion darwiniana en libros de escuela y universidad.*

*Décadas** mas tarde se supo que era la **mandíbula** de un **orangután** con un **cráneo** humano y el que hizo el fraude lo confesó.*










Hombre de Piltdown - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Tercios (3 Nov 2022)

¿Entonces tampoco existieron los dragones y las hadas?


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (3 Nov 2022)

Puede ser que los dinosaurios no existieran, pero el argumento del sexo no se sostiene, puesto que existen lagartos y cocodrilos cuya forma es parecida a la de un dinosaurio.


----------



## Lubinillo (3 Nov 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Para demostrar que eres tonto te vales tu solutio como muestra lo que acabas de poner.
> La ciencia contempla y acepta muchisima parte de esa sabiduria ancestral y rechaza otra .....
> 
> 
> HAY QUE SER TONTO; PERO MUY TONTO PARA CREERSE ESTO, Y NO SOY DE LOS DE ARRIBA



Cuando vas a por la quinta?


----------



## Extremoyduro (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> ERES UN MENTIROSO PUES *NO VES QUE ANTES DEL SIGLO XIX NUNCA HABIAN ENCONTRADO NINGUN FOSIL DE DINOSAURIO ?*



Año 1677, Robert Plot describe en un libro el hallazgo de un enorme hueso fosilizado. Él simplemente expone el hueso. Él lo interpretó como el hueso de un gigante, y hasta el siglo XIX no se lo relacionó con otros fósiles hallados en la misma zona. Pero el fósil fue desenterrado en el siglo XVII.

Para cuando Darwin escribe su libro exponiendo la teoría de la evolución, ya se habían encontrado restos de, al menos, 4 especies de dinosaurios. De hecho, la propia palabra "dinosaurio" fue utilizada por primera vez 18 años antes de que Darwin publicara su teoría.

Por tanto, los dinosaurios se descubrieron ANTES de que se expusiera por primera vez la teoría de la evolución.

Ignorante.


----------



## Extremoyduro (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> Te estoy diciendo que mientes porque ya demostré 1 que la ciencia miente acerca de la evolucion





Demostrar, no ha demostrado usted una mierda.



Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> y por lo tanto la noticia que citas es falsedad



La noticia es real. El yacimiento se puede visitar (yo lo he hecho). Y en él trabaja bastante gente, con la que es posible tomarse una cerveza y que te cuenten. Yo lo he hecho. Por tanto, la noticia es cierta.



Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> 2 que lo que dije es que los huesos de dinosaurio en los museos vienen de china y de argentina y tu no me estás demostrando lo contrario no aun, sino que dices que encontraron otros huesos de dinosaurio PERO SON REALES O VIENEN FABRICADOS DE CHINA como todos los demás?



En los museos de Castellón y Teruel hay fósiles desenterrados en yacimientos de Castellón y Teruel. Por tanto, miente usted como un bellaco.


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Puede ser que los dinosaurios no existieran, pero el argumento del sexo no se sostiene, puesto que existen lagartos y cocodrilos cuya forma es parecida a la de un dinosaurio.



De acuerdo

Pero el hombre de pekin no existió, nadie nunca encontró los huesos, cuando llegaron los comunistas al poder.

El hombre de piltdown era un fraude el primero quizas, y asi que todos los demás también son fraudes

el hombre de neandertal son solo 19 esqueletos de hombres completamente normales como los de hoy, asi que nunca existieron los neandertal son fruto de la imaginacion


----------



## chainsaw man (3 Nov 2022)

Los cocodrilos se reproducen por generacion espontanea, al igual que las ballenas y los elefantes


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> NO. NO LOS HAY EN OTROS LUGARES SOLO LOS HAY EN CHINA Y EN ARGENTINA INVESTIGUELO Y VERÁ USTED MISMO QUE USTED MISMO CREE MENTIRAS Y QUE LA REALIDAD ES QUE *TODOS LOS HUESOS DE DINOSAURIO DE LOS MUSEOS VIENEN SOLO DE DOS LOCALIDADES PRIVADAS;
> UNA EN CHINA Y OTRA EN ARGENTINA*



Eso es mentira . 









Así era el dinosaurio gigante descubierto en Lérida, el mayor de España


Tenía 18 metros de largo y vivió hace 70 millones de años en los Pirineos




www.informacion.es














Descubren en Portugal los restos del mayor dinosaurio europeo


Pertenecen a un saurópodo de unos 12 metros de alto y 25 de largo que vivió hace unos 100 millones de años




www.levante-emv.com


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

Extremoyduro dijo:


> Demostrar, no ha demostrado usted una mierda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*CLARO QUE DEMOSTRÉ que LA CIENCIA MIENTE desde el iguanodon y pasando por Darwin la ciencia ha mentido.*
*Porque de hecho tu no demostraste nunca que en la historia humana encontraron jamas un solo hueso de dinosaurio

Los huesos que muestran son reconstrucciones y los originales no se pueden ver es así y por ende se demuestra que la ciencia no muestra pruebas sino imaginacion

Pues también el primer dinosaurio reconstruido, el iguanodon fue fruto de la imaginacion porque solo encontraron un diente por ende es mentira, LO QUE RESULTA SIN DUDA ES ESTO: la ciencia miente sobre cada dinosaurio que dicen haber encontrado.

Lo de los libros de biologia pensé que ustedes también lo **conocían** estoy seguro que aun hay millones de personas engañadas por esos libros de la ciencia que nos hicieron creer que el ser humano sigue la evolucion en el vientre por esas imagenes que la ciencia dibujó en sus libros de bioogia YO SOY TESTIGO Y MUCHISIMOS MAS LO SON no se puede negar que la ciencia miente



Y SI EL HOMBRE DE PILTDOWN FUE UN FRAUDE TODOS LOS DEMÁS LO SON









Hombre de Piltdown - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




*


----------



## LuismarpIe (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> De acuerdo
> 
> Pero el hombre de pekin no existió, nadie nunca encontró los huesos, cuando llegaron los comunistas al poder.
> 
> ...



Eso se llama falacia.


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

Extremoyduro dijo:


> La noticia es real. El yacimiento se puede visitar (yo lo he hecho). Y en él trabaja bastante gente, con la que es posible tomarse una cerveza y que te cuenten. Yo lo he hecho. Por tanto, la noticia es cierta.
> En los museos de Castellón y Teruel hay fósiles desenterrados en yacimientos de Castellón y Teruel. Por tanto, miente usted como un bellaco.



SON PURAS PATRAÑAS PORQUE TODO TODO EN ABSOLUTO ES UN MONTAJE
TRABAJAN SOLO MASONES Y ENGAÑADOS


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Eso se llama falacia.



LA CIENCIA MIENTE

EL HOMBRE DE PILTDOWN ES MENTIRA
Y POR ENDE TODOS LOS DEMÁS HOMINIDOS SON FALSEDADES
PORQUE LA CIENCIA MIENTE DESDE EL INICIO

Hombre de Piltdown - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

DECIR QUE LOS DINOSAURIOS EXISTEN SOLO POR HABER ENCONTRADO LA PRIMERA VEZ UN DIENTE ESO FUE Y ES OTRA PATRAÑA

HABLO DEL IGUANODON QUE FUE EL PRIMER DINOSAURIO, POR ENDE LA CIENCIA MINTIÓ DESDE EL INICIO

ESO SIGNIFICA Y DATE CUENTA, QUE TODOS LOS DINOSAURIOS QUE VIENEN DESCUBIERTOS DESPUES SON MENTIRA


Solo si hubiesen encontrado dinosaurios en la historia humana estarían diciendo la verdad los científicos.

Pero no hay registro alguno histórico de que hayan encontrado fósiles de dinosaurio en el mundo NO HAY REGISTRO EN NINGUNA CIVILIZACION


----------



## Extremoyduro (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> CLARO QUE DEMOSTRÉ que LA CIENCIA MIENTE desde el iguanodon y pasando por Darwin la ciencia ha mentido.
> Porque de hecho tu no demostraste nunca que en la historia humana encontraron jamas un solo hueso de dinosaurio



Le estoy diciendo que he visto con mis propios ojos cómo se excava un yacimiento. No sólo hay documentales y fotografías, hay millones de testimonios en todo el mundo de cómo se excava un yacimiento con fósiles ¿es que todos mienten menos usted? Demencial



Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> Los huesos que muestran son reconstrucciones y los originales no se pueden ver es así y por ende se demuestra que la ciencia no muestra pruebas sino imaginacion



Falso de toda falsedad.

Los fósiles tal y como fueron hallados es posible encontrarlos en cientos de museos a lo largo y ancho del mundo.



Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> Pues también el primer dinosaurio reconstruido, el iguanodon fue fruto de la imaginacion porque solo encontraron un diente por ende es mentira, LO QUE RESULTA SIN DUDA ES ESTO: la ciencia miente sobre cada dinosaurio que dicen haber encontrado.



Nuevamente falso. Aquí el único que está mintiendo, sin demostrar una mierda, es usted. MENTIROSO.



Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> Lo de los libros de biologia pensé que ustedes también lo conocían estoy seguro que aun hay millones de personas engañadas por esos libros de la ciencia que nos hicieron creer que el ser humano sigue la evolucion en el vientre por esas imagenes que la ciencia dibujó en sus libros de bioogia



No sólo es usted un mentiroso, es que además tiene serios problemas de comprensión lectora.

Usted lo único que es, aparte de un grandísimo ignorante, y presumo que un fanático religioso, es un MENTIROSO.


----------



## Extremoyduro (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> SON PURAS PATRAÑAS PORQUE TODO TODO EN ABSOLUTO ES UN MONTAJE
> TRABAJAN SOLO MASONES Y ENGAÑADOS



JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA

O sea, o le dan la razón, o todos son masones, engañados o mentirosos.

Está usted para que le pongan una camisa de fuerza y le encierren.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (3 Nov 2022)

Es raro que murieran los dinosaurios voladores


----------



## RFray (3 Nov 2022)

Julc dijo:


> ¿Hay alguna figura de tiranosaurio que se aguante en pie sin peana?
> Pues eso.
> De los bracitos ya hablamos otro día.



Ejem...


----------



## honk (3 Nov 2022)

RFray dijo:


> Ejem...



Tiene la cabeza muy grande y el estómago muy pequeño. éste se lo han inventao fijo


----------



## Samael (3 Nov 2022)

honk dijo:


> Tiene la cabeza muy grande y el estómago muy pequeño. éste se lo han inventao fijo



El brontosauirius también. Tiene la cabeza pequeña y la tripa grande. Para llanarla debería estar todo el día y noche pastando


----------



## naburiano (3 Nov 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Cómo sabemos que nada existe?? Y si todo es producto de la mente de Jesús lo dijo y en realidad está babeando en una cama, atado y puesto hasta los cojones de orfidales?



Claramente, es lo más probable.

No puede ser de otra forma.


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

Extremoyduro dijo:


> Año 1677, Robert Plot describe en un libro el hallazgo de un enorme hueso fosilizado. Él simplemente expone el hueso. Él lo interpretó como el hueso de un gigante, y hasta el siglo XIX no se lo relacionó con otros fósiles hallados en la misma zona. Pero el fósil fue desenterrado en el siglo XVII.
> 
> Para cuando Darwin escribe su libro exponiendo la teoría de la evolución, ya se habían encontrado restos de, al menos, 4 especies de dinosaurios. De hecho, la propia palabra "dinosaurio" fue utilizada por primera vez 18 años antes de que Darwin publicara su teoría.
> 
> ...



IGNORANTE RIDICULO ERES TU 
AUN NO TE HACES NINGUNA PREGUNTA
El hueso de un gigante eso era y no de dinosaurio. No ves que tu ahora quieres creer que era de dinosaurio PORQUE ASI QUIEREN QUE SEA, no es esto cierto? ¿NO ES ASÍ? *Es solo un hueso y no de dinosaurio *

Y PARA CUANDO DARWIN ESCRIBE SU TEORIA SOLO EN EL SIGLO XIX, no antes: HABIAN ENCONTRADO SOLO UN DIENTE--- un ridículo diente Y *SOLO CON UN RIDICULO DIENTE DIJERON QUE EXISTIAN LOS DINOSAURIOS ASI QUE LOS CIENTIFICOS SON MENTIROSOS*


----------



## RFray (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> Resulta que todos los huesos de dinosaurio vienen de Argentina y de China desde lugares apartados no verificables y privados, no hay en otros lugares del mundo de donde vengan los supuestos huesos de dinosaurios SUPUESTOS PORQUE NADIE LOS HA VISTO no los reales que por lo tanto puede que no existan ni existieron nunca.
> 
> *Y POR LO TANTO LOS DINOSAURIOS SON PATRAÑA*



Pero, pero... ES QUE A QUIÉN SE LE OCURRE FIARSE DE LOS PUTOS ARGENTINOS?!?!?!?!?!?, JODER, DE LOS PUTOS ARGENTINOS, JODER, A QUIÉN SE LE OCURRE?????


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (3 Nov 2022)

Lo único que no entiendo es por qué discutís con un troll?

Eso sí, ahora me quedo con la duda de cómo follan los T-Rex


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

LOS NEANDERTALES EXISTEN SOLO EN LOS DIBUJOS DE LOS MUSEOS Y LOS LIBROS MENTIROSOS DE LA CIENCIA

*LA CIENCIA MIENTE*

19 esqueletos en la cueva de Neandertal todos iguales a los hombres actuales, nada de algo que hiciese pensar a otra especie de humano.

La apariencia de los Neandertales es pura ficción e invento de artistas.


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Lo único que no entiendo es por qué discutís con un troll?



Porque si dije la verdad y si la demostré y por eso no soy troll, entonces están todos jodidos incluso todos los cientificos quedan jodidos y por eso quieren aparentar que no tengo razon, digan lo que digan soy objetivo y tengo razon; por eso ahora quieren aparentar que soy troll y que no hay que discutir precisamente porque no tienen razon porque vuestras razones son solo apariencias que olvidan los datos que pongo claros


----------



## Extremoyduro (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> Y PARA CUANDO DARWIN ESCRIBE SU TEORIA SOLO EN EL SIGLO XIX HABIAN ENCONTRADO SOLO UN DIENTE un ridiculo diente Y DON ESO DECIAN QUE HABIAN EXISTIDO LOS DINOSAURIOS



A ver, pobre mentecato, pare empezar, si se encuentran fósiles de dientes que no pertenecen a ninguna especie viva, tendrían que pertenecer a una especie extinta.

En segundo lugar, pedazo de ignorante, no sólo se había encontrado un diente. Le estoy diciendo que ya en el siglo XVII se había encontrado la cabeza de un fémur, que en aquel momento no supieron identificar y le atribuyeron a un gigante. Desde que en 1822 se encuentran los primeros dientes de iguanodón hasta que se formula la teoría de la evolución, se encuentran restos de varias especies distintas de dinosaurios. En 1824 no sólo se habían encontrado dientes de dinosaurio, sino que se encontró una mandíbula con los dientes anclados en ella.

Ignorante. Falso. Mentiroso.


----------



## Mentekator (3 Nov 2022)

Y serás de los que si cree que a María la preñó un espíritu. Manda que.


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

Solo si hubiesen encontrado dinosaurios en la historia humana estarían diciendo la verdad los científicos.

pero no hay registro


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

Extremoyduro dijo:


> A ver, pobre mentecato, pare empezar, si se encuentran fósiles de dientes que no pertenecen a ninguna especie viva, tendrían que pertenecer a una especie extinta.



Y SOLO UN DIENTE TE DA DERECHO A PENSAR QUE EXISTIERON LOS DINOSAURIOS Y A DIBUJAR SUS FORMAS?

*EL IGUANODON FUE EL PRIMER DINOSAURIO ASI QUE TODOS LOS DEMÁS SIGUEN ESA PRIMERA MENTIRA Y SON RECONSTRUCCIONES DE FANTASIAS*

UN DIENTE PUEDE SER DE CUALQUIER ESPECIE Y NO TENIA QUE SER DE DINOSAURIOS

COMO DIJISTE PODIAN SER HUESOS DE GIGANTES COMO SE CREYÓ CUANDO AUN EXISTIA UNA CONSPIRACION CONTRA LA FE DE LA IGLESIA, LA CUAL SI EXISTIA DE PARTE DE LA MASONERIA EN EL SIGLO XIX


----------



## destrozo (3 Nov 2022)

Porque son reptiles, gilipollas


----------



## Redoneon (3 Nov 2022)

Y como follan los lagartos o las tortugas terrestres? Dejaros los porros que os están haciendo un daño permanente.


----------



## Dj Puesto (3 Nov 2022)

El tema de la reproducción tienen esqueletos casi completos, vale, pero asumir que se reproducían de forma heterosexual... son reptiles, lo normal es que se reprodujesen por huevos, la mayoría son híbridos de peces-reptiles-aves y esa es la reproducción habitual en esas especies. Hasta la apariencia no deja de ser pura imaginación.


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

Extremoyduro dijo:


> una mandíbula con los dientes anclados en ella.



Claro una mandibula como la del hombre de Piltdown o sea la mandibula de un orangutan encajada a proposito en un craneo humano


*LA CIENCIA MIENTE*








Hombre de Piltdown - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Akira. (3 Nov 2022)

Todos los huesos de dinosaurio que hay en museos son quimeras. Los verdaderos están -supuestamente- guardados en búnkeres a los cuales, poca gente y solo los más selectos tienen acceso a ellos. 

Digamos que el resto es pura imaginación, ya que muchas partes no pudieron ser encontradas. Parte de culpa la tuvo Richard Owen, que cogió partes de otros animales grandes y paquidermos para crear a los dinosaurios.







*CUANDO GOBERNARON LOS DINOSAURIOS:* Temiendo una reacción violenta a su poderío corporativo, los magnates industriales de Estados Unidos se convirtieron en ávidos filántropos para elevar y educar a los trabajadores, estableciendo universidades, galerías de arte y museos de historia natural, con sus preciadas posesiones, los dinosaurios. Histórico de Everett / Shutterstock


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> La pregunta es porque solo en Argentina y en China encuentran fósiles de dinosaurios, y en zonas muy remotas o de difícil accesibilidad. Y porque nadie ha visto un fósil real SINO QUE LOS HUESOS DE LOS MUSEOS SON SUPUESTAS REPRODUCCIONES O SEA QUE SON FAKE Y NADIE NUNCA HA VISTO LOS VERDADEROS?



Hombre, fósiles hay en muchos sitios, el lugar con más abundancia de fósiles no lo mencionas que es Colorado y la vertiente este de Las Rocosas. Era la orilla tropical de un mar interior en ese periodo y estaba petado de lagartos. Pero estas gilipolleces lo único que consiguen es ocultar otros debates que sí tienen fundamento sobre este asunto, como la teoría del meteorito de los hermanos Alvarez, la cual sí la encuentro cogida con pinzas.


----------



## >zen< (3 Nov 2022)

Julc dijo:


> ¿Hay alguna figura de tiranosaurio que se aguante en pie sin peana?
> Pues eso.
> De los bracitos ya hablamos otro día.



El tonto de la clase


----------



## LuismarpIe (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> Claro una mandibula como la del hombre de Piltdown o sea la mandibula de un orangutan encajada a proposito en un craneo humano
> 
> 
> *LA CIENCIA MIENTE*
> ...



Así que la ciencia miente... Pero esa misma ciencia también demuestra las falsedades cuando las hay!!

quién demostró que la mandíbula del hombre de Piltdown era un fraude?? la ciencia, no???


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

La ciencia miente en los libros de biologia inventandose una interrelacion entre evolucion y el feto humano








Interrelación entre evolución y desarrollo embrionario


El desarrollo embrionario es un proceso complejo por el cual una célula huevo se transforma, tras la fecundación, en un organismo adulto. Estas transformaciones están controladas por redes de interacción entre genes. La evolución también es un proceso complejo en el que la forma cambia a lo...




www.uab.cat











La verdad es esta:


----------



## Gatoo_ (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> NO. NO LOS HAY EN OTROS LUGARES SOLO LOS HAY EN CHINA Y EN ARGENTINA INVESTIGUELO Y VERÁ USTED MISMO QUE USTED MISMO CREE MENTIRAS Y QUE LA REALIDAD ES QUE *TODOS LOS HUESOS DE DINOSAURIO DE LOS MUSEOS VIENEN SOLO DE DOS LOCALIDADES PRIVADAS;
> UNA EN CHINA Y OTRA EN ARGENTINA*



Venga, a pastar










25 dinosaurios encontrados en España - FOTOS


Descubre 25 dinosaurios encontrados en España. Te presentamos los fósiles de dinosaurios encontrados en España con fotos de cómo eran. También te damos nombres de parques de dinosaurios en España.




www.ecologiaverde.com


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Así que la ciencia miente..
> quién demostró que la mandíbula del hombre de Piltdown era un fraude?? la ciencia, no???



LO CONFESÓ EL QUE LO HIZO
*El hecho es que la ciencia miente desde el inicio 

Y significa*

* Que todo lo que nos ha dicho la ciencia **después** del primer dinosaurio y primer **homínido** son mentiras basadas en la primera mentira*​
LOS NEANDERTALES SON MENTIRA, EL HOMBRE DE PEKIN MENTIRAS, LOS DINOSAURIOS MENTIRAS, TODAS SON MENTIRAS CON LA UNICA DIFERENCIA QUE NO CONFIESA NADIE Y TODOS SE OLVIDAN DE DENUNCIARLO PORQUE ADEMÁS NADIE QUIERE POR ORGULLO ADMITIR HABER SIDO ENGAÑADO


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> 25 dinosaurios encontrados en España - FOTOS
> 
> 
> Descubre 25 dinosaurios encontrados en España. Te presentamos los fósiles de dinosaurios encontrados en España con fotos de cómo eran. También te damos nombres de parques de dinosaurios en España.
> ...



SON FOTOS REALES ESAS QUE DICES QUE SON FOTOS DE HUESOS DE DINOSAURIOS, O SON FALSEDADES

ES MAS QUE SABIDO QUE SON RECONSTRUCCIONES Y NO HUESOS REALES

Y QUIEN HA VISTO LOS POCOS HUESOS REALES?

NADIE?


----------



## Extremoyduro (3 Nov 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Todos los huesos de dinosaurio que hay en museos son quimeras. Los verdaderos están -supuestamente- guardados en búnkeres a los cuales, poca gente y solo los más selectos tienen acceso a ellos.



Otro tonto. De verdad que no cabe uno más.


----------



## Gatoo_ (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> SON FOTOS REALES ESAS QUE DICES QUE SON FOTOS DE HUESOS DE DINOSAURIOS, O SON FALSEDADES
> 
> ES MAS QUE SABIDO QUE SON RECONSTRUCCIONES Y NO HUESOS REALES
> 
> ...



Lee el texto, gilipollas.


----------



## Extremoyduro (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> Y SOLO UN DIENTE TE DA DERECHO A PENSAR QUE EXISTIERON LOS DINOSAURIOS Y A DIBUJAR SUS FORMAS?
> 
> *EL IGUANODON FUE EL PRIMER DINOSAURIO ASI QUE TODOS LOS DEMÁS SIGUEN ESA PRIMERA MENTIRA Y SON RECONSTRUCCIONES DE FANTASIAS*
> 
> ...



Claro hombre, los huesos de dinosaurios son falsos, pero la foto es real como la vida misma

A mamarla.

Otro gilipollas al ignore.


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

*Todo lo que nos ha dicho la ciencia **después del primer dinosaurio y primer homínido** son mentiras basadas en las primeras mentiras

El primer hominido era una falsedad*

*La reconstruccion del primer dinosaurio igual era falsedad*


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Lee el texto, gilipollas.



Gilopollas tu, 
*No te das cuenta aun que la ciencia miente sobre esto desde el inicio y por lo tanto todos los huesos de dinosaurios no son huesos reales? 

Son solo cuentos sin pruebas, con la **intención** de hacerlos creer a la gente!

NO TE DAS CUENTA QUE LO QUE VES EN LOS MUSEOS NO SON REALES SINO QUE SON CONSTRUCCIONES DE HUESOS PARA QUE PAREZCAN REALES, DE UN DINOSAURIO O SEA DE UN ANIMAL DE FANTASIA, NO TE DAS CUENTA AUN?


ES SEGUN COMO SE LO IMAGINARON

TODO ES SEGUN LA IMAGINACION

TU OJO NO PUEDE RECONOCER LA DIFERENCIA ENTRE UN HUESO REAL Y UNO FALSO DE MUSEO COMO PUEDES DECIR QUE LOS DINOSAURIOS FUERON REALES?*


----------



## LuismarpIe (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> *Todo lo que nos ha dicho la ciencia **después del primer dinosaurio y primer homínido** son mentiras basadas en las primeras mentiras
> 
> El primer hominido era una falsedad*
> 
> *La reconstruccion del primer dinosaurio igual era falsedad*



y qué método has seguido para descubrir que son todo falsedades? no será un método científico!!


----------



## el futuro (3 Nov 2022)

Afortunadamente el futuro inminente de la humanidad es el mismo que el de los dinosaurios.

Y esolo hay que ver este hilo para saber que eso está bien.


----------



## moritobelo (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> No respondiste a la pregunta de que si hay algun tiranosaurio rex de juguete que siempre esté inclinado como lo dibujan siempre en la tele peliculas o documentales, que pueda sostenerse y no caer



Eres un trolazo, enhorabuena, has vacilado a todo el hilo, hasta yo mismo iba a responderte pero es imposible que haya alguien tan SUBNORMAL como tu.

Te has montado un buen personaje, enhorabuena!!!


----------



## octopodiforme (3 Nov 2022)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Lo único que no entiendo es por qué discutís con un troll?
> 
> Eso sí, ahora me quedo con la duda de cómo follan los T-Rex



Tan fácil como la hembra echada en el suelo y el macho encima, como hacen muchos pájaros.


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> y qué método has seguido para descubrir que son todo falsedades? no será un método científico!!



No señor !

NO USÉ EL METODO CIENTIFICO PARA LLEGAR A LA VERDAD, SINO SOLO EL METODO DEL ABOGADO, LAS CERTEZAS MORALES

SI ALGUIEN MIENTE SABIENDO MENTIR, NO VALE COMO TESTIGO Y COMO LA CIENCIA MINTIÓ VARIAS VECES SOBRE LO DE LA EVOLUCION a saber el hombre de piltdown el iguanodon, el hombre de pekin el hombre de neandertal, AUNQUE NO LO CREAS TODAS SON MENTIRAS DEMOSTRADAS YA DESDE HACE AÑOS! ENTONCES ESO SIGNIFICA QUE LA CIENCIA HA MENTIDO SIEMPRE DESDE EL PRIMER CASO POR ENDE TODOS LOS DEMÁS CASOS SON MENTIRAS TAMBIÉN!

EL MOTIVO --- LLAMADO MOVIL

PUES EL MOTIVO ES QUE EL CIENTIFICISMO O RACIONALISMO QUIERE DESTRUIR LA FE CRISTIANA EN DIOS ETC Y ESTÁN LLENOS DE DINERO Y PODER, Y ESO ES UN BUEN MOTIVO Y CAPACIDAD PARA MONTAR TODO ESTE CIRCO Y FALSEDAD DE LA EVOLUCION PARA INTENTAR DESTRUIR LA FE

LOS MASONES EN EL SIGLO XIX INTENTARON MATAR AL PAPA, ASESINARON Y PERSIGUIERON A CRISTIANOS Y RELIGIOSOS


----------



## jakk (3 Nov 2022)

Es tan difícil aprender a escribir español correctamente pancho de mierda OP?


----------



## Lain Coubert (3 Nov 2022)

Los humanos tampoco existimos, de hecho.


----------



## LionelHutz (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> La pregunta es porque solo en Argentina y en China encuentran fósiles de dinosaurios, y en zonas muy remotas o de difícil accesibilidad. Y porque nadie ha visto un fósil real SINO QUE LOS HUESOS DE LOS MUSEOS SON SUPUESTAS REPRODUCCIONES O SEA QUE SON FAKE Y NADIE NUNCA HA VISTO LOS VERDADEROS?



Jesus no esta de acuerdo.


----------



## LuismarpIe (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> No señor !
> 
> NO USÉ EL METODO CIENTIFICO PARA LLEGAR A LA VERDAD, SINO SOLO EL METODO DEL ABOGADO, LAS CERTEZAS MORALES
> 
> ...



Pero si es la ciencia la que demuestra sus propias falsedades!! O eso también es falso?


----------



## Maxim Gorki (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> La pregunta es porque solo en Argentina y en China encuentran fósiles de dinosaurios, y en zonas muy remotas o de difícil accesibilidad. Y porque nadie ha visto un fósil real SINO QUE LOS HUESOS DE LOS MUSEOS SON SUPUESTAS REPRODUCCIONES O SEA QUE SON FAKE Y NADIE NUNCA HA VISTO LOS VERDADEROS?



El padre y la madre de Dumbo están de acuerdo.


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

moritobelo dijo:


> Eres un trolazo, enhorabuena, has vacilado a todo el hilo, hasta yo mismo iba a responderte pero es imposible que haya alguien tan SUBNORMAL como tu. Te has montado un buen personaje, enhorabuena!!!



NO. NO.

ES LA CIENCIA QUE HA MONTADO UN BUEN PERSONAJE, EL DINOSAURIO, EL HOMINIDO HOMBRE CAVERNICOLA ETC

TAN BUENO PARA LAS PELICULAS


----------



## LionelHutz (3 Nov 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> Bueno, en el fondo el 99% de todo lo referente a la historia antes de la escritura, asi como al espacio lejano son teorias. Mas o menos consensuadas por el clerigo universitario, pero teorias.
> 
> Nadie nunca ha visto un dinosaurio, solo se sabe lo que se deduce de hallazgos, muchas veces, minimos.
> 
> Teorias mas mundanas y palpables se han demostrado un fiasco con el tiempo. Mira la vacuna. Hoy en dia yo ya me lo creo todo. Entre las universidades y el cine ya no distingo entre una magufada y una teoria verosimil. Ni tan solo en economia, si no mira a Keynes.



desambigüemos el lenguaje, por favor.

Teoria = demostrado.
Hipotesis / modelo teorico = no demostrado.


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Pero si es la ciencia la que demuestra sus propias falsedades!! O eso también es falso?



NO ES POR LA CIENCIA QUE SE DEMUESTRA ALGO. ___ PORQUE LA CIENCIA MIENTE.

ASI QUE LA CIENCIA NO PUEDE DEMOSTRAR NADA
PORQUE LA CIENCIA SE BASARÁ EN PREMISAS FALSAS.

¿Porque estoy en lo cierto cuando digo que la ciencia mintió sobre el hombre de Pekin? Pues porque cuando cambió el redimen en China y llegaron los comunistas, nunca encontraron los huesos originales o verdaderos del hombre de Pekin, solo reconstrucciones. 

ANTES DECIAN QUE NO SE PODIAN VER LOS HUESOS ORIGINALES DEL HOMBRE DE PEKIN PORQUE ESTABAN SIENDO ESTUDIADOS 
PERO ENTONCES DIME PORQUE NUNCA LOS ENCONTRARON NI SIQUIERA LOS OTROS CIENTIFICOS QUE VINIERON DESPUES?

PUES PORQUE NUNCA EXISTIERON ESAS PRUEBAS DE QUE REALMENE EXISTIÓ ESE SUSODICHO HOMINIDO
lo mismo con los demás

ES MAS QUE OBVIO Y AUN SI NO TE GUSTA ADMITIRLO LA VERDAD ES QUE

*LA CIENCIA MIENTE!*


----------



## LuismarpIe (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> NO.
> NO ES LA CIENCIA PORQUE LA CIENCIA MIENTE.
> ASI QUE LA CIENCIA NO PUEDE DEMOSTRAR NADA PORQUE SE BASARÁ EN PREMISAS FALSAS.



Y quién demostró que esa mandíbula era un fraude? La fe?


----------



## derepen (3 Nov 2022)

A ver, yo dudaba de esta teoría, pero viendo que usa mayúsculas... no sé, igual tiene razón eh!!



LionelHutz dijo:


> Jesus no esta de acuerdo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1249250


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

*LA CIENCIA MIENTE*
En los libros de biologia la ciencia se inventó una interrelacion entre evolucion y el feto humano




Interrelación entre evolución y desarrollo embrionario


PERO LA VERDAD ES ESTA:






*Y LA CIENCIA LO SABIA, *​


----------



## ProfePaco (3 Nov 2022)

¿Como tienen sexo los cocodrilos?

Es imposible


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Y quién demostró que esa mandíbula era un fraude? La fe?



LO DEMOSRTRÓ LO LA CIENCIA SINO LA CONFESIÓN DE QUIEN LO HIZO
Y LUEGO TODOS SE DIERON CUENTA

NO HACE FALTA LA CIENCIA


----------



## copy paste (3 Nov 2022)

@Jesús lo profetizó quizás le parezca interesante el documental "no hay bosques en la tierra", del canal EmpoweredByKnowledge, que muestra que en realidad vivimos entre los restos de megaminería a gran escala, 



también le recomiendo este documental en tres partes que muestra la falsedad de la historia


----------



## R_Madrid (3 Nov 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Las teorías magufas negadoras "de todo por que sí y para llamar la atención", cada vez toman formas más pintorescas, pero bueno, lo de la tierra plana aún parece insuperable.



A mi me parece bien que la gente tenga espiritu critico y se pueda replantear cualquier cosa, lo que me parece mal es lo contrario

Lo cierto es que hay mas cosas que desconocemos pese a todo el conocimiento colectivo de la humanidad y añadele todas las mentiras que se han colado para bien y para mal

A mi si me viene alguien con pruebas de terraplanismo, de primeras no le creo, pero le escucho.


----------



## Busher (3 Nov 2022)

Que lio con el trolo...


----------



## Gatoo_ (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> Gilopollas tu,
> *No te das cuenta aun que la ciencia miente sobre esto desde el inicio y por lo tanto todos los huesos de dinosaurios no son huesos reales?
> 
> Son solo cuentos sin pruebas, con la **intención** de hacerlos creer a la gente!
> ...



Las obras de Velázquez que encuentras en los museos tampoco son auténticas. Las de verdad están conservadas en cámaras climatizadas.

No vas a tener más razón por escribir con letras más grandes.


----------



## LuismarpIe (3 Nov 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Las obras de Velázquez que encuentras en los museos tampoco son auténticas. Las de verdad están conservadas en cámaras climatizadas.
> 
> No vas a tener más razón por escribir con letras más grandes.



Velazquez no existió!!


----------



## Gerión (3 Nov 2022)

Y así acaba la civilización anglosajona: una masa balbuceante y magufa arrasada por multitud de ideologías sectarias como el creacionismo y la ufología, todas importadas de EEUU, incapaz de creer en nada. No existe España, no existe América, no existe la Tierra, ni su pasado, ni la Historia, ni Dios, ni nada. Sólo nuestro miedo primitivo. Es la vuelta a la cosmogonía pagana, animal, salvaje: nada de lo que conocemos lo hicieron o descubrieron hombres, sino gigantes. Menos mal que los españoles aún sabemos que son molinos.


----------



## Akira. (3 Nov 2022)

Extremoyduro dijo:


> Otro tonto. De verdad que no cabe uno más.



Yo solo me baso en teorías que se han ido contando. Con que facilidad recurrís al insulto.


----------



## Azrael_II (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> Eso es lo que tu piensas, que son teorias pero que pasa si la verdad es que la teoria es lo que tu crees?
> 
> *¿Qué tal si lo que crees verdad sea real solo en tu mente porque cuando estabas niño viste jurasic park o porque lo dijo un libro de ciencia?*
> 
> ...



Los dinosaurios solo de encuentram en dos sitios?


----------



## joser_jr (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> NO. no es asi pero *lo que si es verdad es que la ciencia miente y nadie lo puede negar*
> 
> Y POR LO TANTO YO NO MIENTO



Tienes que estar troleando....
De verdad que no puedo creerme que lo digas creyendotelo.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (3 Nov 2022)

Gastando tiempo con el troll de turno.
Sois lamentables

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Nov 2022)

Los dinosauridos es un cuento infantil.

La movida es que la peña anda bajo hipnosis y lo mismo les da 

La siensia sientífica hautorisá es consenso a palazos en las costillas y punto. 
Si no te gosta, agachas las orejas y te buscas otra afición


----------



## joser_jr (3 Nov 2022)

mirym94 dijo:


> De lo que te digan creete la mitad y duda otra parte mientras no se demuestre lo contrario. Ejemplo covid,hay fósiles también en Texas,Australia Ect...
> 
> Si ahora mismo nos impactará un mega meteorito con los cambios que sufriría la tierra además del pepinazo, como que vas a encontrar restos humanos enteros,mis cojones.. mirate como queda una avioneta cuando se estrella con gente.
> 
> De todos modos no me gustan esos putos bichos.. si existieran la raza humana no lo llegaría a contar porque nos meriendan.



El nivel del post va subiendo.... Razonamiento a nivel de premio nobel.


----------



## Feyerabend (3 Nov 2022)

Lo que habría que preguntarse es por qué todas las teorías magufas nacen en Argentina.


----------



## joser_jr (3 Nov 2022)

Extremoyduro dijo:


> Darwin no publica su libro sobre el origen de las especies hasta 1859.
> 
> Ya en 1824 se describen mandíbulas de dinosaurio con dientes.
> 
> ...



Hasta los romanos encontraron fósiles de dinosaurios...

Incluso hay historiadores que dicen que el mito de los dragones en la edad media tiene su origen en restos de dinosaurios.


----------



## McLovin (3 Nov 2022)

El foro va subiendo su nivel hintelectual día a día, con paso firme hacia la magufada final. Empezamos con la tierra plana, seguimos con los chis 5G y los tenedores magnéticos y ahora dinosaurios fake. Ole!


----------



## weyler (3 Nov 2022)

chalados como este tio, los de la tierra plana y demas tonterias realmente son troles, puede que entre ellos exista alguno lo suficientemente retrasado para creerse esas chorradas pero yo creo que en general es todo un troleo


----------



## Arquíloco (3 Nov 2022)

Otro leño en la hoguera. Esto me hizo recordar un matemático del que había leído muchos años atrás. Me costó encontrarlo. Aquí va para el que le interesa. Básicamente, la historia previa al Renacimiento es un invento. No digo que estas cosas sean verdad o mentira. Sí entretengo la noción de que es posible que MUCHO de lo que nos metieron en el tarro a partir de la cuna y a lo largo de eso que denominan la "_formación_" (curioso... "dar forma") sea un puto BULO como una casa. 
Anatoly Fomenko








Anatoly Fomenko ¿ También es un invento la narración de la Historia ?


¿ La Historia de la Humanidad no deja de ser una narración fantástica que los poderosos de los Estados modernos han contado al pueblo ?...




realismoliberal.blogspot.com












Anatoly Fomenko y la invención de la Historia – Conferencia


Imagen anterior: análisis del Zodíaco de Dendera dedicado a Osiris, que se encuentra en el Louvre. Fecha del horóscopo que se transcribe: Pascua (21 de marzo) de 1185 dC. — Conferencia/Debate: Anat…




andreumarfull.com




Anatoly Fomenko y la invención de la Historia
El Universo Histórico Global, un diseño del siglo XVIII

(extracto)
El primer eje es el contraste entre los métodos tradicionales de reconstrucción de la historia y los métodos que la NC aplica. El resultado es sorprendente,

la base documental de la historia es el resultado de una manipulación integral hasta el siglo XVII, y desde entonces se promueve una historia diseñada para legitimar los poderes que se pactan entre los siglos XVII y XVIII.
Asimismo, el control del tiempo sólo es real desde los siglos XII-XIII dC. Antes no hay historia escrita, documentada, debidamente ubicada en el tiempo.
Las crónicas antiguas son una invención, extraídas de una crónica tipo que documenta poco más de tres siglos;
la Biblia y la Historia Antigua se diseñan simultáneamente, y se conciben como un relato simbólico;
Biblia y Antigüedad son un diseño creado desde la creación del Mundo, que la cronología oficial acaba aceptando, siendo una invención integral basada en la historia de los siglos XII-XVII, básicamente;
las crónicas y las genealogías reales hasta el siglo XVII-XVIII son una invención posterior, y entre los siglos XVII-XVIII se copian el conjunto de archivos documentales, que son trasladados al nuevo calendario y, generalmente, traducidos a lenguas universales como el latín o el griego.
En el siglo XVIII se crean las Academias de Historia y se diseña la imposición de una Cronología Global en todo el mundo, desde Europa.

---------------------------








Bizarre Theory Says Human History Only Started In The Last Thousand Years


This Russian mathematician says that history as you know it is a forgery concocted by Christian scholars.




allthatsinteresting.com




Artículo, y luego en comentarios, el de Missouri_Bear da qué pensar (aterrizar un avión sobre una bola que gira a 1600 km/h... hmm, y la atmósfera se queda pegada a dicha bola... etc.)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
un post sobre el tema


Was Ancient History a hoax invented during the Renaissance? : Ancient Mysteries and Places / Forbidden Archaeology • SCEPCOP Forum


Postby Scepcop » 13 Dec 2010, 23:18
Have any of you ever heard of Anatoly Fomenko? He's a brilliant Russian mathematician that stirred up controversy in historian academia by claiming that the ancient history of Europe and Russia was a fiction and hoax invented and crafted during the Renaissance of the 1600's. His theory claims that recorded history actually began in 900 AD, and that many of the events in ancient history occurred after 900 AD, including the Roman Empire and the life of Jesus. So he has created a new Chronology of history that differs from the traditional one.

It sounds crazy, but the greatest chess champion in the world, Gary Kasparov, agrees with much of his theory. But of course, just because one is a great chess player or mathematician does not mean one is also a great historian.

Fomenko has written volumes of scholarly books about it. You can find them on Amazon.com. Here are some promo videos about Fomenko's theory and books.


----------



## McLovin (3 Nov 2022)

weyler dijo:


> chalados como este tio, los de la tierra plana y demas tonterias realmente son troles, puede que entre ellos exista alguno lo suficientemente retrasado para creerse esas chorradas pero yo creo que en general es todo un troleo




Lo de la tierra plana y el "timo espacio" sabes que hay MUCHA gente en este foro que se lo cree, de ahí a creer que los dinosaurios no existieron, que había una raza de gigantes en el pasado o que descendemos de reptiles interplanetarios hay un paso MÍNIMO. Este tío de los dinosaurios será un trolazo, pero no los subestimes, son capaces de creerse eso y mucho más.


----------



## Shudra (3 Nov 2022)

Los reptiles tienen un pene retráctil, como los gatos. No follan como los mamíferos.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (3 Nov 2022)

Posiblemente los dinosaurios no eran como los pintan actualmente.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (3 Nov 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Incluso hay historiadores que dicen que el mito de los dragones en la edad media tiene su origen en restos de dinosaurios



El tema de los dragones se repite en varias civilizaciones, por lo tanto es muy plausible que no sólo los romanos encontrarán huesos de dinosaurios.


----------



## Furymundo (3 Nov 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Las teorías magufas negadoras "de todo por que sí y para llamar la atención", cada vez toman formas más pintorescas, pero bueno, *lo de la tierra plana *aún parece insuperable.



dedicale tiempo joder
y veras como es posible.


----------



## Furymundo (3 Nov 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> Bueno, en el fondo el 99% de todo lo referente a la historia antes de la escritura, asi como al espacio lejano son teorias. Mas o menos consensuadas por el clerigo universitario, pero teorias.
> 
> Nadie nunca ha visto un dinosaurio, solo se sabe lo que se deduce de hallazgos, muchas veces, minimos.
> 
> Teorias mas mundanas y palpables se han demostrado un fiasco con el tiempo. Mira la vacuna. Hoy en dia yo ya me lo creo todo. Entre las universidades y el cine ya no distingo entre una magufada y una teoria verosimil. Ni tan solo en economia, si no mira a Keynes.



hasta la gravedad es una teoria

te cargas la gravedad y te cargas todo el modelo planetario que se han montado.


----------



## Arthas98 (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> La pregunta es porque solo en Argentina y en China encuentran fósiles de dinosaurios, y en zonas muy remotas o de difícil accesibilidad. Y porque nadie ha visto un fósil real SINO QUE LOS HUESOS DE LOS MUSEOS SON SUPUESTAS REPRODUCCIONES O SEA QUE SON FAKE Y NADIE NUNCA HA VISTO LOS VERDADEROS?



Que ignorante eres


----------



## joser_jr (3 Nov 2022)

ProfePaco dijo:


> ¿Como tienen sexo los cocodrilos?
> 
> Es imposible



Los cocodrilos no existen. Lo que se puede ver en la naturaleza y en los zoos son robots.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (3 Nov 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> *Lo de la tierra plana y el "timo espacio" sabes que hay MUCHA gente en este foro que se lo cree*, de ahí a creer que los dinosaurios no existieron, que había una raza de gigantes en el pasado o que descendemos de reptiles interplanetarios hay un paso MÍNIMO. Este tío de los dinosaurios será un trolazo, pero no los subestimes, son capaces de creerse eso y mucho más.




No son creencias, son evidencias.

Un covidiano también razona de la misma forma que lo has hecho tú ¿qué os diferencia?


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (3 Nov 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> dedicale tiempo joder
> y veras como es posible.



Cuando se entere de que la tierra además de plana es *infinita* le da un parraque


----------



## Furymundo (3 Nov 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> Cuando se entere de que la tierra además de plana es *infinita* le da un parraque



puede aceptar un universo inifinito pero no una tierra infinita.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (3 Nov 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> puede aceptar un universo inifinito pero no una tierra infinita.




La gente ni siquiera reflexiona sobre la programación mental que han tenido desde bebés.

Universo infinito de planetas bola bien.
Plano infinito mal.
¿Por qué?


----------



## Furymundo (3 Nov 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Lo de la tierra plana y el "timo espacio" sabes que hay MUCHA gente en este foro que se lo cree, de ahí a creer que los dinosaurios no existieron, que había una raza de gigantes en el pasado o que descendemos de reptiles interplanetarios hay un paso MÍNIMO. Este tío de los dinosaurios será un trolazo, pero no los subestimes, son capaces de creerse eso y mucho más.



.

la realidad es QUE NO SABEMOS NADA

a partir de ahi 

todo puede ser


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Nov 2022)

Este tema de los reptiles/dinosaurios ( animales en general ) es una de tantas patrañas que se arrastran generación tras generación.
Algunas personas reaccionan y son más conscientes de la realidad, otros prefieren seguir creyendo bobadas.
Alguien tiene una ocurrencia y si es admitida, queda ahí para siempre .

Concretando, los tiranosaurios rex no tenían patitas como representan en el parque Jurásico sino alas y plumas. De hecho son los antepasados de todas las aves .

Corrían como las avestruces para perseguir a sus presas . Podemos ver a este agaporni sin plumas que es más o menos lo que suponen que sería un dinosaurio, ya que al tener solo huesos el resto es imaginación.
Si solo existiesen esqueletos de mamuts y no existiesen los elefantes, probablemente dirían que era un dinosaurio y nadie se imaginaría la trompa y las enormes orejas.

sabemos que los loros son muy inteligentes y conscientes, además de sangre caliente y además de emparejarse de por vida, se vinculan con su grupo social y se comunican entre ellos. De hecho tienen dialectos diferentes según las zonas de la selva, y a cada cría la llaman por un nombre personal.

¿ se podría tener un tiranosaurio de mascota, es decir, como " amigo o parte de la familia " ?

Sin duda ! de la misma manera que a un elefante o cualquier otro animal.

Decía Ángel Cristo : " puedes modular el carácter del tigre dependiendo del día que lo separes de su madre . Si lo quitas demasiado pronto será un gatito y no dará espectáculo, si lo quitas demasiado tarde será peligroso " .

( enviar a los bebés humanos a los orfanatos llamados guarderías, los convierte en unos gatitos y pierden el instinto reproductivo desviándolo la parafilias sexuales )


----------



## CliffUnger2 (3 Nov 2022)

Busca el año en que se descubrió el petróleo, luego busca el año que encontró el primer fósil dinosaurio, Luego mira lo que nos dicen de lo que supuestamente está compuesto el petróleo. Ahora ata los cabos.


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Concretando, los tiranosaurios rex no tenían patitas como representan en el parque Jurásico sino alas y plumas. De hecho son los antepasados de todas las aves .



Cierto es que se parecen el tiranosaurio a un ave. PERO ESO NO IMPLICA QUE HAYA EXISTIDO EL TIRANOSAURIO, NI TAMPOCO QUE LOS FOSILES SEAN REALES PUES NADIE PUEDE VER LOS FOSILES REALES Y LOS QUE HAY SERIAN UNICAMENTE RECONSTRUCCIONES, O SEA QUE TODOS SON HUESOS FALSOS fabricados para parecer reales.

Los cocodrilos en cambio existen todos lo sabemos los vemos en vivo y no se puede negar. Esa es la diferencia.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (3 Nov 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> .
> 
> la realidad es QUE NO SABEMOS NADA
> 
> ...



Cada vez hay mas gente con la mosca detrás de la oreja o "Despierta" como se suele decir por aquí. Yo creo que si el señor nos mantiene con vida unos cuantos años mas, probablemente podamos ver el truco de magia al que nos tienen sometidos al descubierto o al menos una parte de este.


----------



## Furymundo (3 Nov 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Cada vez hay mas gente con la mosca detrás de la oreja o "Despierta" como se suele decir por aquí. Yo creo que si el señor nos mantiene con vida unos cuantos años mas, probablemente podamos ver el truco de magia al que nos tienen sometidos al descubierto o al menos una parte de este.



yo ya no se si ese señor es Lucifer y los masones tienen razon en eso. 
de todas formas ando mosqueado con la existencia y su creador


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Nov 2022)

dicho lo anterior ...

todos los vertebrados somos el mismo ser ya que todos descendemos de los peces, anfibios y reptiles. 
En anatomía comparada puedes ver que el hueso de las alas del pollo que tú te comes , es igual que el hueso de tu brazo. Pero no solo en el cuerpo sino en la mente. Nuestros miedos y deseos, nuestras emociones son las mismas que en cualquier animal.
Son ellos los que hacen un esfuerzo por entendernos cuando viven en cautividad, los humanos se imponen a la fuerza y aún así nos toleran. 

La comunicación entre diferentes especies es posible porque son los mismos códigos. Ellos entienden perfectamente todas las dinámicas si se les da la oportunidad. ( es absurdo generalizar " animales " y diferenciar al ser humano como si fuese un semidios . Un mono es muchísimo más listo que un humano con retraso mental ) 

No es más importante una ballena por ser más grande que un ratón. 
No es más importante un ser humano por ser más inteligente que un cocodrilo, de hecho todas las especies de humanos se han extinguido y sin embargo ahí siguen los cocodrilos y seguirán millones de años después de que nos extingamos nosotros. 
















Todos los seres vivos descendemos de una única bacteria : LUCA (last universal common ancestor)


Todos los seres vivos descendemos de una única bacteria . LUCA Un ratón es muchísimo más inteligente que un humano autista . Ya no digamos otros problemas mentales más graves. Si dejas a un ratón y a un autista en el monte, el ratón podrá sobrevivir tranquilamente, hacer una madriguera ...




www.burbuja.info










Los loros grises de cola roja son genios , tienen una inteligencia similar a un delfín, un chimpancé, un niño de 3 años . artículo


Yo tengo loros. y no dejo de sorprenderme cada día, de su capacidad de entender el mundo que les rodea. De su intuición, y saber estar. Ellos están sueltos por la oficina, entre ordenadores, pantallas, bolígrafos, no rompen nada. vuelan libres y entienden perfectamente en qué consiste ir a...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Cleonte (3 Nov 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> La gente ni siquiera reflexiona sobre la programación mental que han tenido desde bebés.
> 
> Universo infinito de planetas bola bien.
> Plano infinito mal.
> ¿Por qué?



El universo no es infinito según la teoría estándar del Big Bang.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (3 Nov 2022)

Cleonte dijo:


> El universo no es infinito según la teoría estándar del Big Bang.




Digamos cuasi-infinto.


----------



## wopa (3 Nov 2022)

Pregúntale a María Teresa Campos. Ella estaba allí y te lo podrá confirmar.


----------



## amputado (3 Nov 2022)

ya lo dijo JL hace años y yo pensaba que era otra troleada
vi su video y me pico el gusanillo de ver si era cierto lo que decia
y si. resulta que no hay ni un solo hueso entero
y mucho menos un dinosaurio entero como estan en los museos
se encuentran lo que sea y con eso se inventan el resto del "dinosaurio"
quien sabe si existiero o no . lo que esta claro es que con los restos que hay ahora no se puede hacer un dinosaurio entero


----------



## Anka Motz (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> La pregunta es porque solo en Argentina y en China encuentran fósiles de dinosaurios



No has estado tu por Teruel......






Museo de dinosaurios en Teruel – Dinópolis – Dinosaurios







dinosaurioss.com





Y mantenían sexo en la postura del "misionero"


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> Cierto es que se parecen el tiranosaurio a un ave. PERO ESO NO IMPLICA QUE HAYA EXISTIDO EL TIRANOSAURIO, NI TAMPOCO QUE LOS FOSILES SEAN REALES PUES NADIE PUEDE VER LOS FOSILES REALES Y LOS QUE HAY SERIAN UNICAMENTE RECONSTRUCCIONES, O SEA QUE TODOS SON HUESOS FALSOS fabricados para parecer reales.
> 
> Los cocodrilos en cambio existen todos lo sabemos los vemos en vivo y no se puede negar. Esa es la diferencia.



no digas tonterías.

Los cocodrilos descienden de sus antepasados. No han sido creados por dios.

Si bien es cierto que si no existiesen elefantes o ballenas, y solo hubiese fósiles, habrían dicho que son dinosaurios.

Lógicamente los mamíferos marinos han evolucionado de otros mamíferos que corrían por la tierra descendientes de las musarañas, como nosotros.

Tú puedes ver la increíble maleabilidad de los cuerpos en las razas de animales domésticos, que en pocos siglos se han conseguido mutaciones del lobo como el chihuahua, el bulldog, el galgo ... y son todos la misma especie.

En todo este tema de la evolución todavía hay mucho que investigar y es cierto que alguien inventa un relato que luego se convierte en un consenso generalizado, pero lo que no cabe duda es que los fósiles son reales y esos enormes animales existieron de la misma manera que existe tanta diversidad actual.


----------



## copy paste (3 Nov 2022)

Cleonte dijo:


> El universo no es infinito según la teoría estándar del Big Bang.



por simple logica lo que existe es la eternidad y el infinito


----------



## Cleonte (3 Nov 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Digamos cuasi-infinto.



No, sólo muy grande.


----------



## bibliotecario3 (3 Nov 2022)

negacionismo -cretácico  nivelazo han pasado de decir que se extinguieron porque noe no los dejo subir al arca a negar su existencia directamente


----------



## Bizarro (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> SOLO PORQUE LO DICES TU? Sin haberlo verificado, sino que eso es lo que tu crees



Se han encontrado fósiles en muchos países. Es un hecho.

Solo en Teruel se han encontrado 60.000:
Las 460 excavaciones y 60.000 fósiles de dinosaurios en Teruel que la hacen la meca de la paleontología

Tú dices que no, pero no aportas ninguna prueba que lo demuestre, simplemente *crees* que no, y ya está. Pues vale, cree lo que quieras.


----------



## Cleonte (3 Nov 2022)

copy paste dijo:


> por simple logica lo que existe es la eternidad y el infinito



Pues ni eterno ni infinito según la teoría estándar.


----------



## Komanche O_o (3 Nov 2022)

El OP nunca ha CULIPOMPEADO una hembra....


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (3 Nov 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Las teorías magufas negadoras "de todo por que sí y para llamar la atención", cada vez toman formas más pintorescas, pero bueno, lo de la tierra plana aún parece insuperable.



Lo pintoresco es que la gente se crea cualquier cosa, incluido lo de los bichos estos.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (3 Nov 2022)

Entonces ¿Los dinosaurios son los padres? ¡¡¡Mierda, lo sabía!!!


----------



## CliffUnger2 (3 Nov 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> yo ya no se si ese señor es Lucifer y los masones tienen razon en eso.
> de todas formas ando mosqueado con la existencia y su creador



Eso también lo tengo en cuarentena. Si toda esta gentuza forrada de pasta adoran a este ser, es por que saben algo que nosotros no sabemos. Eso está claro (Y de tontos no tienen un pelo).

Lo que no me entra mucho es por que ellos no quieren que "Nos salvemos" al igual que ellos. Osea, contando la verdad y así salvarnos todos. Supongo que ellos tienen la misión de cuidar del ganado (Las ovejas tampoco saben para lo que están, solo hay que mantenerlas felices hasta su fatal destino que es para lo que están destinadas).

No sé, pienso que hay una guerra entre el bien y el mal y aunque va ganando el mal quiero pensar que también existe ese bien. Si no fuese así, se nos quitarían las ganas de vivir.

Lo que está claro es que cada vez las ovejas van tomando (Vamos) mas y mas conciencia de lo que está ocurriendo y eso tiene que acabar de una manera u de otra, pero de una manera bestial para todos.


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> no digas tonterías.
> Los cocodrilos descienden de sus antepasados. No han sido creados por dios.



Y que fue lo que dije?

Cierto es que se parecen el tiranosaurio a un ave. *PERO* ESO NO IMPLICA QUE HAYA EXISTIDO EL TIRANOSAURIO, NI TAMPOCO QUE LOS FOSILES SEAN REALES 

Y ES QUE COMO NADIE PUEDE VER LOS FOSILES REALES 
Y LOS QUE HAY SERIAN UNICAMENTE RECONSTRUCCIONES, 
significa que lo que vemos SON HUESOS FALSOS fabricados para parecer reales.

Los cocodrilos en cambio existen. todos lo sabemos, los vemos en vivo y no se puede negar. 
*Esa es la diferencia.*


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

Bizarro dijo:


> Se han encontrado fósiles en muchos países. Es un hecho.



*En serio es un hecho?*
¿COMO PUEDES DECIR QUE ES UN HECHO Y NO UN CIRCO MONTADO?

NO VES QUE EL UNICO HECHO ES QUE LOS HUESOS DE DINOSAURIOS DE LOS MUSEOS SON HUESOS FALSOS HECHOS A PROPOSITO PARA PARECER REALES?

_________________
*LO UNICO QUE LA GENTE HA VISTO SON HUESOS FALSOS, **ESE ES EL HECHO.*


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

copy paste dijo:


> por simple logica lo que existe es la eternidad y el infinito



Eso es verdad. 

Por lo tanto la ciencia niega la existencia, pues niega lo infinito.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> Y que fue lo que dije?
> 
> Cierto es que se parecen el tiranosaurio a un ave. *PERO* ESO NO IMPLICA QUE HAYA EXISTIDO EL TIRANOSAURIO, NI TAMPOCO QUE LOS FOSILES SEAN REALES
> 
> ...



los fósiles son reales. En el pasado creían que eran huesos de dragones . 

Los cocodrilos descienden de algo.


----------



## Gnidlog (3 Nov 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> los fósiles son reales. En el pasado creían que eran huesos de dragones .
> 
> Los cocodrilos descienden de algo.



los cocodrilos creo que estan algo alejados del arbol evolutivo, los más similares son las aves


----------



## Gnidlog (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> La pregunta es porque solo en Argentina y en China encuentran fósiles de dinosaurios, y en zonas muy remotas o de difícil accesibilidad. Y porque nadie ha visto un fósil real SINO QUE LOS HUESOS DE LOS MUSEOS SON SUPUESTAS REPRODUCCIONES O SEA QUE SON FAKE Y NADIE NUNCA HA VISTO LOS VERDADEROS?



nos tomas el pelo verdad¿?


----------



## Ghosterin (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> https://i.pinimg.com/originals/06/f2/32/06f232b1d0eb6173ba9969a1a0e27e77.jpg


















No estás teniendo en cuenta que el centro de gravedad de los dinosaurios bípedos está justo en las patas traseras, y que no es lo mismo un esqueleto inmóvil que un dinosaurio vivo donde la musculatura lo mantiene erguido, como con los humanos (prueba a poner un muñeco tipo Playmobil o Action Man con las piernas dobladas solo a 45º, a ver si se sostiene).


----------



## Cleonte (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> *En serio es un hecho?*
> ¿COMO PUEDES DECIR QUE ES UN HECHO Y NO UN CIRCO MONTADO?
> 
> NO VES QUE EL UNICO HECHO ES QUE LOS HUESOS DE DINOSAURIOS DE LOS MUSEOS SON HUESOS FALSOS HECHOS A PROPOSITO PARA PARECER REALES?
> ...



¿Y qué ganan montando ese circo según tú? ¿O me estás contando que me engañaron cuando era niño para que hiciera el álbum de cromos de dinosaurios a través de una conspiración mundial?


----------



## Kabraloka (3 Nov 2022)

pero probablemente el t-rex metería la polla de lado, o la hembra apartaría la cola hasta extremos que pensamos no podía


----------



## pagesitofeliz (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> *En serio es un hecho?*
> ¿COMO PUEDES DECIR QUE ES UN HECHO Y NO UN CIRCO MONTADO?
> 
> NO VES QUE EL UNICO HECHO ES QUE LOS HUESOS DE DINOSAURIOS DE LOS MUSEOS SON HUESOS FALSOS HECHOS A PROPOSITO PARA PARECER REALES?
> ...



Ya ves tu lo que me incumbe a mi aqui y ahora que los dinosaurios existieran en el preterito , otra cosa es negarlo como tu lo haces sin aportar la mas minima prueba o razonamiento que justifique tu afirmacion y otra es molestarse en racionalizar los hechos que pudieron ocurrir si o no , junto con otras personas todas ellas interesadas y corporativizadas para asi sacar unas conclusiones lo mas justas y veridicas sobre lo que en verdad ocurrio o sucedio y poco mas.
A mi me es evidente que hay circunstancias y hechos concluyentes que demuestran que donde ahora es un secarral mucho antes pasaba por aquel paramo un caudal inmenso de agua y todo por que en este caudal hoy precisamante esta lleno de piedras romas y poco mas.


----------



## copy paste (3 Nov 2022)

Cleonte dijo:


> ¿Y qué ganan montando ese circo según tú? ¿O me estás contando que me engañaron cuando era niño para que hiciera el álbum de cromos de dinosaurios a través de una conspiración mundial?



ni siquiera ha visto el video, ahí está la respuesta a esa pregunta, 

se han dedicado básicamente a insultar en este hilo


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (3 Nov 2022)

Pues cuando os deis cuneta de lo archisupermanipulada que esta la historia de España vais a flipar...


----------



## Falnesatar (3 Nov 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Lo de la tierra plana y el "timo espacio" sabes que hay MUCHA gente en este foro que se lo cree, de ahí a creer que los dinosaurios no existieron, que había una raza de gigantes en el pasado o que descendemos de reptiles interplanetarios hay un paso MÍNIMO. Este tío de los dinosaurios será un trolazo, pero no los subestimes, son capaces de creerse eso y mucho más.



CREER es lo que hacéis los follaglobos con vuestra fantasía hezpasial pero ni sois conscientes de ello, no tenéis nivel ni para empezar a daros cuenta que ni conocéis el propio modelo que defendéis.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (3 Nov 2022)

Tus comentarios me son muy archiconocidos mas por su superficialidad y simpleza, ya en aquellos tiempos de cascorro a las aparatos electronicos para darles importancia, les solian añadir que eran automaticos , los siguientes super automaticos y los siguiente plus super automaticos y asi hasta el infinito , cuando al fin y al cabo eran mimito de parecidos e iguales y poco mas.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (3 Nov 2022)

Tus comentarios me son muy archiconocidos mas por su superficialidad y simpleza, ya en aquellos tiempos de cascorro a las aparatos electronicos para darles importancia, les solian añadir que eran automaticos , los siguientes super automaticos y los siguiente plus super automaticos y asi hasta el infinito , cuando al fin y al cabo eran mimito de parecidos e iguales y poco mas.
Es evidente que las historia se escriben segun las aceptan, escriben o cuentan los interesados y los que mas y casi siempre los que ganan las batallas o guerras ,coño puede explicar o contar quien pierde la vida o pierde la guerra y con ella la libertad.


----------



## amputado (3 Nov 2022)

Los bochornosos fraudes en Paleontología


El interés que despierta la paleontología ha llevado a algunas personas a perpretar fraudes a lo largo de la historia. Afortunadamente, hoy es muy fácil desenmascararlos.




www.muyinteresante.es





Un caso más reciente es el de “_Archaeoraptor_”, un *falso fósil de dinosaurio.* Este fraude estaba formado a partir del cuerpo de un ave y la cola de un dromeosaurio (grupo de terópodos al que pertenecen _Velociraptor_ y sus parientes). El anuncio de este hallazgo se hizo en el año 1999, supuestamente tras encontrar el ejemplar, pero antes de que fuera convenientemente estudiado por expertos en paleontología de dinosaurios. ¡Tuvieron demasiada prisa los que fueron engañados con esta compra!


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 Nov 2022)

Habría que ver cuántos fósiles son falsos, hay mucha desesperación entre paleontólogos.


----------



## Furymundo (3 Nov 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Eso también lo tengo en cuarentena. Si toda esta gentuza forrada de pasta adoran a este ser, es por que saben algo que nosotros no sabemos. Eso está claro (Y de tontos no tienen un pelo).
> 
> Lo que no me entra mucho es por que ellos no quieren que "Nos salvemos" al igual que ellos. Osea, contando la verdad y así salvarnos todos. Supongo que ellos tienen la misión de cuidar del ganado (Las ovejas tampoco saben para lo que están, solo hay que mantenerlas felices hasta su fatal destino que es para lo que están destinadas).
> 
> ...



el arconte dice que estamos en la casa del MAL.
y es muy posible.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (3 Nov 2022)

SI los lagartos, cocodrilos, elefantes tienen sexo, los dinosaurios también podrían de una forma u otra.


----------



## maxkuiper (3 Nov 2022)

Un terrible meteorito los arraso o el covid que ya empezaba a hacer de las suyas.
Pero no habia vacunas para los dinos.


----------



## Kabuterimon (3 Nov 2022)

Tendria sentido si al menos no dijeras la gilipollez de que son recreaciones, segun tu dicen que todos son reproducciones artificiales cuando hay muchos que dicen ser reales (aunque no lo fueran por un complot maligno, ya dicen que si son reales), con eso se cae tu teoria.


----------



## McLovin (3 Nov 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> No son creencias, son evidencias.
> 
> Un covidiano también razona de la misma forma que lo has hecho tú ¿qué os diferencia?




Qué hay evidencias fósiles y pruebas objetivas tanto de la esfericidad de la tierra como de la existencia de cuerpos celestes. Una cosa es que no conozcamos los procesos físicos de reconexión magnética del sol (por poner un ejemplo) y elucubremos. Otra cosa es que digamos directamente que el sol no existe porque es una conspiración. Los fósiles los ves con tus propios ojos (yo los he visto encontrados por mi) los planetas y todo lo relacionado con el espacio también lo puedes ver, así que la diferencia que hay con el covidianismo es que tienes pruebas palpables.

Un covidiota cree sin ver, sin pruebas. Le dijeron que se quedase en casa y que se tenía que pinchar un compuesto químico desconocido y lo hizo sin tener ni una prueba, lo hizo solo porque se lo ordenaron. Un covidiano tiene fe. De qué hay pruebas? De que se trata de una gripe? Qué pruebas tenemos de la efectividad de la vacuna? Es efectiva matando gente?

Nos encerraron en base a una enfermedad "nueva" y se suponía que íbamos a ver (prueba básica) cadáveres por las calles, ¿Tu los viste?. Inyectaron miedo y alarmismo en la gente basándose en qué? Viste algo? No viste nada porque se basaron en nada. La evidencia del COVID es invisible (eufemismo). La evidencia de la existencia de los dinosaurios son los fósiles (son de cartón piedra y la élite los puso ahí?) Y la evolución. En eso me diferencio de un covidiano. Y si no me crees no te digo que te vayas a excavar a Mongolia en busca de fósiles, puedes hacerlo en Teruel y tampoco te digo que vueles en una nave espacial (que según muchos no existen) para ver las estrellas, con un telescopio de 200 euros de AliExpress puedes ver cosas acojonantes. Ahí está la diferencia con un covidiano.

AL final me he metido en esta puta discusión baldía e inútil y hace muchos años que me dije a mi mismo que no iba a discutir con nadie sobre este tema porque es inútil. Voy haciendo sitio en mi ignore porque se avecina una tromba de imbéciles de la tierra plana, de las conspiraciones, de los 100tífikos, de "la nueva religión es la siensia gñé", el muro de hielo, el aterrizaje en la luna dirigido por Stanley Kubrick y las misiones de la NASA son animaciones por ordenador.


----------



## maxkuiper (3 Nov 2022)

Ahhh y el big bang, esa gran explosion que creo esferas y la vidaaa. 

Ja ja ja jaaaaa


----------



## McLovin (3 Nov 2022)

Falnesatar dijo:


> CREER es lo que hacéis los follaglobos con vuestra fantasía hezpasial pero ni sois conscientes de ello, no tenéis nivel ni para empezar a daros cuenta que ni conocéis el propio modelo que defendéis.




Jajajajajaja venga!!! El primer palurdo que no pasó del graduado escolar. Dios pero qué moda lo del terraplanismo.... está arrasando...

Ale al ignore. Sabía que ibais a acudir como las moscas a la mierda.


----------



## midelburgo (3 Nov 2022)

Habéis visto follar alguna vez a dos escorpiones? 
Pues según estos lumbreras los escorpiones no existen.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (3 Nov 2022)

MCC dijo:


> Y el petróleo es la mierda que caga el diablo, no son los residuos de la fauna y flora que habitaron el planeta hace millones de años.
> 
> Es para coger una enciclopedia de esas tochas y reventarte la puta cabeza.
> 
> Hay que empezar a matar magufos YA.



Pues no está del todo claro de dónde sale el petróleo, de hecho lo de que es zumo de dinosaurio está muy desmentido. Si el petróleo se generase por la descomposición, ya te digo yo que los juden hubiesen sacado provecho de la industria funeraria para enterrar a todos los goys juntitos cerca de una petrolífera para que vayan generando beneficio después de muertos.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (3 Nov 2022)

dinosaurios magnéticos


----------



## CliffUnger2 (3 Nov 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> el arconte dice que estamos en la casa del MAL.
> y es muy posible.



No sé quién es ese, pero se equivoca, algunos están de puta madre en la casa del mal (y no hablo de las élites).


----------



## Furymundo (3 Nov 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> No sé quién es ese, pero se equivoca, algunos están de puta madre en la casa del mal (y no hablo de las élites).


----------



## Cleonte (3 Nov 2022)

copy paste dijo:


> ni siquiera ha visto el video, ahí está la respuesta a esa pregunta,
> 
> se han dedicado básicamente a insultar en este hilo



La verdad es que me daría menos vergüenza que me pillaran viendo porno que ese vídeo.


----------



## frankie83 (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> La pregunta es porque solo en Argentina y en China encuentran fósiles de dinosaurios, y en zonas muy remotas o de difícil accesibilidad. Y porque nadie ha visto un fósil real SINO QUE LOS HUESOS DE LOS MUSEOS SON SUPUESTAS REPRODUCCIONES O SEA QUE SON FAKE Y NADIE NUNCA HA VISTO LOS VERDADEROS?



Conoces algo de cratones? Y de como eran los continentes antes? Y donde encontraron fósiles? Lee un poco inculto!


----------



## frankie83 (3 Nov 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> Bueno, en el fondo el 99% de todo lo referente a la historia antes de la escritura, asi como al espacio lejano son teorias. Mas o menos consensuadas por el clerigo universitario, pero teorias.
> 
> Nadie nunca ha visto un dinosaurio, solo se sabe lo que se deduce de hallazgos, muchas veces, minimos.
> 
> Teorias mas mundanas y palpables se han demostrado un fiasco con el tiempo. Mira la vacuna. Hoy en dia yo ya me lo creo todo. Entre las universidades y el cine ya no distingo entre una magufada y una teoria verosimil. Ni tan solo en economia, si no mira a Keynes.



Joder anda que no han encontrado esqueletos enteros.. hallazgos mínimos dice 
Jaja


----------



## machotafea (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> La pregunta es porque solo en Argentina y en China encuentran fósiles de dinosaurios, y en zonas muy remotas o de difícil accesibilidad. Y porque nadie ha visto un fósil real SINO QUE LOS HUESOS DE LOS MUSEOS SON SUPUESTAS REPRODUCCIONES O SEA QUE SON FAKE Y NADIE NUNCA HA VISTO LOS VERDADEROS?



Vaya, otro follacristos.


----------



## Joaquim (3 Nov 2022)

Joloan dijo:


> Touche, teoría demostrada, los Powers rangers existen.



Son los G. I. Joe, y solo existen en la ficción, como los dinosaurios, los extraterrestres, el socialismo que funciona, Christian Grey y la tía buena del Insti que se enamora del Beta; pese a que los hayas visto en películas, en el mundo real no los encontrarás.


----------



## Lomo Plateado (3 Nov 2022)

MCC dijo:


> Y el petróleo es la mierda que caga el diablo, no son los residuos de la fauna y flora que habitaron el planeta hace millones de años.
> 
> Es para coger una enciclopedia de esas tochas y reventarte la puta cabeza.
> 
> Hay que empezar a matar magufos YA.



Mi coche funciona con zumo de dinosaurio .


----------



## CliffUnger2 (3 Nov 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


>



Ok.

Yo ya no creo en nada ni nadie, a ver si cuando muera, alguien o algo nos lo explica y si no, pues que me quiten lo bailao.


----------



## The near is end (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> De hecho en los libros de colegio de biología que yo mismo recuerdo decían eso de que el feto pasa primero por parecerse a un pez luego a un renacuajo luego a un ave luego a un mamífero y luego finalmente a un humano TE PONIAN LOS DIBUJOS DE ESO, LAS IMAGENES EN LOS LIBROS DE BIOLOGIA DE COLEGIO Y ERA MENTIRA!
> 
> *POR LO TANTO QUEDA DEMOSTRADO QUE LA CIENCIA MIENTE !*



Te estas echando unas risas eh cabron??


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (3 Nov 2022)

MCC dijo:


> Y el petróleo es la mierda que caga el diablo, no son los residuos de la fauna y flora que habitaron el planeta hace millones de años.
> 
> Es para coger una enciclopedia de esas tochas y reventarte la puta cabeza.
> 
> Hay que empezar a matar magufos YA.



Recuerdo que a los magufos había que exterminarles cuando hace una década te hablaban de nwo o plan kalergi o... Realmente llegados a un punto podemos decir que la nueva magufada es la oficialidad.


----------



## edefakiel (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> La pregunta es porque solo en Argentina y en China encuentran fósiles de dinosaurios, y en zonas muy remotas o de difícil accesibilidad. Y porque nadie ha visto un fósil real SINO QUE LOS HUESOS DE LOS MUSEOS SON SUPUESTAS REPRODUCCIONES O SEA QUE SON FAKE Y NADIE NUNCA HA VISTO LOS VERDADEROS?



Un vídeo hecho con la imagen de coña de un usuario de /pol/. Me muero de la risa.


----------



## aldebariano (3 Nov 2022)

El nivel de este foro es putapénico.


----------



## Froco (3 Nov 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> Bueno, en el fondo el 99% de todo lo referente a la historia antes de la escritura, asi como al espacio lejano son teorias. Mas o menos consensuadas por el clerigo universitario, pero teorias.
> 
> Nadie nunca ha visto un dinosaurio, solo se sabe lo que se deduce de hallazgos, muchas veces, minimos.
> 
> Teorias mas mundanas y palpables se han demostrado un fiasco con el tiempo. Mira la vacuna. Hoy en dia yo ya me lo creo todo. Entre las universidades y el cine ya no distingo entre una magufada y una teoria verosimil. Ni tan solo en economia, si no mira a Keynes.



Esque las teorias Keynesianas son perfectamente funcionales, siempre y cuando sepas como emplear ese dinero que vas a crear de la nada. EEUU lo tuvo a huevo, grandes extensiones de terreno virgan a la que dio infraestructuras para mejorar la explotacion de sus beatiales recursos naturales. 
Gastatelo en chochocharlas y veras para lo que dan esas morteradas de dinero...


----------



## cacho_perro (3 Nov 2022)

KALVOLÓPEZ, MÁNDANOS TROLLES DE CALIDAC, QUE ESTOS DAN CADA VEZ MÁS ASCOPENA Y NI SIQUIERA DAN YA PA ECHARSE UNAS RISAS COÑO....


----------



## Tin Rope (3 Nov 2022)

Extremoyduro dijo:


> De hecho, la propia palabra "dinosaurio" fue utilizada por primera vez 18 años antes de que Darwin publicara su teoría.



Esto casa perfectamente con la teoría que hubo una confabulación para implementar la teoría de la evolución. 

Cuando algo es inducido, no se trata de un esquema cerrado predefinido, (véase la bakuna y las distorsiones) hay un ensayo, partes imprevistas que se suman con sus particulares fraudes para rentabilizar la situación, parches, mensajes subliminales, etc.

Osea, perfectamente pudo Darwin crear su teoría al olor de una temática orquestada, donde primero se descubren dinosaurios, luego se dice que existen saltos de evolución entre especies que nunca se han demostrado, aparecen huesos extraños que pueden ser de especies ya extintas pero no dinosaurios y ya sabemos cómo funciona el sensacionalismo y la propaganda. 

Hoy por hoy toda la ciencia es puro sensacionalismo y propaganda, es normal que la gente se cuestione cualquier cosa.

Yo desde luego no me creo la teoría de la evolución ni harto de grifa, eso puede ser un error en la "ciencia" inocente, pero puede dar lugar a ideas de la conspiración de lo más despampanantes, yo particularmente creo que la ciencia tiene que dar solución a todas preguntas y dudas que se planteen para dar sensación de eminencia y seguridad, por eso son tan sensibles y agresivos con los que cuestionen. Y eso es contrario a la ciencia. De aquí de deduce que hay una ciencia real y una ciencia oficial.

La ciencia oficial se ha enquistado en la anticiencia de forma evidente, haciendo bullying, persiguiendo, censurando, etc. A la vez se parapetan en propaganda y sensacionalismo.

Y a la vez, saltan las ideas más estrambóticas de la gente que ve el desaguisado y fraude evidente. Se forma un sinfín de teorías tal cual la imaginación de cada uno que ha visto la tostada. 

Quién no ve que la ciencia patina descaradamente y se encona en errores de bulto, que dan patadas para adelante con una ceguera mostruosa es tan necio como el el jubileta estándar bakunado que aplaude a las ocho. Son juligans, son necios y son marionetas lobotomizadas.

No hay esperanza para tales.

Ahora tampoco se puede creer que entonces las teorías que pululan son acertadas aunque provengan de gente muy formada y dan solución a un montón de aquellos fallos perogrullescos de la "ciencia". Muchos son muy inteligentes (los tontos son juligans repito) y tienen desentrañados muchos misterios que resuelven muchas incógnitas que se forman en la incertidumbre de descartar los fraudes más obvios y que más seguidores por tanto reclutan y dan popularidad.

Yo me propongo un antídoto y es ser muy riguroso a la hora de verificar que cosas son fraudes y aún más riguroso para aceptar las soluciones. Si nos da el sistema soluciones falsas y la mayoría creen en ellas, no podemos los disidentes caer en el mismo pecado y dar soluciones a la incertidumbre, pues corremos el riesgo de volvernos igual, pero con errores más sutiles.

Y es que la razón, la lógica, las hipótesis, las conjeturas, silogismos, etc cuando una población es consciente y supuestamente formada, y con los medios de comunicación tan explosivos como internete, da lugar a estas cosas. Una explosión de teorías y nuevos juligans de los teóricos disidentes más deslumbrantes.

Pongamos el caso de la quinta columna, ven el fraude, y la dinámica perversa del sistema y de inmediato resuelven mil dudas que les hace posicionarse con cientos de miles de seguidores. Les ponen una lupa, y comparten y dan financiación estos juligans y a partir de ahí, y sin querer cometen ciertos errores. Estos errores se apalancan con los nuevos sucesos y acontecimientos y hay una fuga de algunos que ven estos errores. Cómo los juligans no ven los errores, éstos se creen que son disidencia controlada y que hacen? Pues reprimir y castigar a los disidentes de los disidentes. Se crea un caos sin precedentes que todos hemos visto. Por supuesto los directores de la quinta columna no tienen mala Fe, se creen en posición de la verdad, en análogia al sistema, o ciencia oficial.

Esta fuga, crea sucesivas fugas y suma y sigue. Todo terminaría si supiesen que hay una teoría milenaria que habla de estos tiempos, donde los hombres no se sujetarian a la verdad y que saldrían doctrinas a medida de su concupiscencia, que habría postreras plagas, que el NOM se impalntaria (la gran Babilonia, la mayor ramera tripulada por la arpía mujer), que los días serian acortados(la rapidez de los acontecimientos), que nadie podría comprar ni vender sin ciertas marcas(que por cierto hemos tenido que usar una marca*bozal*, para poder comprar y los vendedores para vender), que cualquier cosa sería canjeadas por la verdad, que había que rechazar la comida pagana,(aviso), que caería Babilonia (reset mundial de comercio, finanzas, etc.todo esto lo dice Ezequiel, Daniel, Isaías entre otros, el evangelio y por supuesto el apocalipsis.

El que no debemos usar como preeminente la razón ya que la serpiente seduce conforme a cada individuo conforme a su capacidad intelectual lo dice claramente, no negar la razón, sino saber que está contaminada (alimentación que riega nuestra sangre).

También dice que la iglesia sería asaltada y falsificado el evangelio, seríamos enseñados en repudiarlo(la gran apostasía) y que habría incapacidad por entenderlo y nos da las claves para salir del embrollo y "ser salvos", pero obvio nadie puede tomar en serio la biblia, eso es para retrógrados y arcaicos trogloditas que no quieren la evolución y el progreso.

Entonces es hora de capitular y descubrir lo errores más no zanjar cual es "la verdad", esa está temporalmente impedida. Hay que tener Fe en esto( verdadera, Fe,convicción, certeza, nada de creer como un papanatas) y esperar que la luz eclipse la oscuridad. Dice, que cuanto más oscuro, más inercia y confusión y guerra, hambre, pestes, calamidades, etc; y que nos acordáramos de esto y alzaramos nuestras cabezas, pues se acercaría nuestra liberación (esperanza y ampliación en la Fe). Que abríamos de ser perseguidos y tal(véase verdadera disidencia, cuánto más hilan finamente más represión).

El problema es que siempre, siempre la mente se vuelve impetuosa en zanjar una solución. La mente no soporta la duda, la incertidumbre, le turba y más en una mente de un ser que ha suplantado a Dios y a colocado a la razón en su lugar(otra profecía cumplida). El alma, el corazón, su sensibilidad se vuelven de piedra y así desnudos ,ciegos, miserables, pobres, creyéndose ricos.

Yo he descubrido(yo prime) y doy por cierto, creyéndome bajo la sombra del altísimo, algunas falacias que paso a detallar, no entro en cual es la verdad, entro en que equis es mentira.

1. La Biblia y el cristianismo es verdad. No como nos lo han contado, bueno ya he dejado una pequeña introducción en este post, quien quiera entender entienda. No tiene que tener Fe en lo que el interprete al leer la biblia o a su teólogo de confianza. Hay una verdad universal y eso en griego se llama "katolicos". Y todo empezó en mi desde el más absoluto ateísmo y desprecio a la iglesia desde lo más íntimo. Si pudiera hubiera prendido fuego a todos y ahora que ha sido asaltada la iglesia seguiría haciéndolo, pero sueño con que un párroco cualquiera de principio del siglo pasado o de hace tres siglos por decir, examinara mi alma, me bautizaria, me confesara, me impusiera penitencia, me diera un sermón, me absolviera si a lugar cupiese, y me diera su bendición en nombre de Dios. Y me dejara comulgar. Pero eso hoy desgraciadamente está vedado. Todos esos sagrados sacramentos han sido malditamente prostituidos y vilipendiados. Que desgracia. Es la cruz más s grande que puede hombre soportar. Por eso nos hundimos en una condición sub-humana entre la mofa a lo sagrado. Que triste.

Iba a contar algunas cosas obvias que no son y que la masa creo que sí, pero con esta, la más importante y primordial voy a cerrar el post, que nunca imaginé que tomara tal deriva, espero alguien lo lea, los excepticos tomen nota, los otros los doy por perdidos, como al que he citado al azar, ojalá no y me confunda, quiera Dios.


----------



## Erik morden (3 Nov 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Las teorías magufas negadoras "de todo por que sí y para llamar la atención", cada vez toman formas más pintorescas, pero bueno, lo de la tierra plana aún parece insuperable.



Es una visión normal durante mucho tiempo en diversas culturas,tiempos,lugares;lo puedes superar co(esférica achatada por los polos es mi favorita)


----------



## Persea (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> La pregunta es porque solo en Argentina y en China encuentran fósiles de dinosaurios, y en zonas muy remotas o de difícil accesibilidad. Y porque nadie ha visto un fósil real SINO QUE LOS HUESOS DE LOS MUSEOS SON SUPUESTAS REPRODUCCIONES O SEA QUE SON FAKE Y NADIE NUNCA HA VISTO LOS VERDADEROS?



que los huesos de los museos son falsos???


----------



## Persea (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> Eso es lo que tu piensas, que son teorias pero que pasa si la verdad es que la teoria es lo que tu crees?
> 
> *¿Qué tal si lo que crees verdad sea real solo en tu mente porque cuando estabas niño viste jurasic park o porque lo dijo un libro de ciencia?*
> 
> ...



No me gusta este tio, pero reconozco que en este video lo borda.


----------



## lucky starr (3 Nov 2022)

Siempre ha sonado raro, había millones de ellos y desaparecieron TODOS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Galvf (3 Nov 2022)

Ahora encaja, TODO era un sueño de Antonio Resines...


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (3 Nov 2022)

Y los gorilas son chinos gordos con un disfraz, tampoco existen.


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

Persea dijo:


>



En efecto es verdad que no hay tal cosa como un susodicho mecanismo de la evolución

NO HA SIDO JAMAS OBSERVADO


----------



## Pollepolle (3 Nov 2022)

Broooootaqaal owneed a subnormal!!!!


----------



## lucky starr (3 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Y los gorilas son chinos gordos con un disfraz, tampoco existen.



Son negros gordos. Los chinos del disfraz son los pandas.


----------



## Falnesatar (3 Nov 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Jajajajajaja venga!!! El primer palurdo que no pasó del graduado escolar. Dios pero qué moda lo del terraplanismo.... está arrasando...
> 
> Ale al ignore. Sabía que ibais a acudir como las moscas a la mierda.



No sabes ni por dónde te da el aire con este tema y encima vas de sobrado, que típico y patético.

Mejor méteme en el ignore si, huye como buen cobarde.


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

*La ciencia nos ha mentido a todos *en lo que respecta a la evolución, mintió sobre el primer supuesto dinosaurio jamás encontrado sino que es una imaginación porque solo encontraron un diente.
Mintió sobre el primer eslabón perdido u homínido o sea el hombre de Piltdown, un fraude reconocido, como también mintió sobre todos los demás homínidos- Todo lo que nos ha dicho la ciencia al respecto es mucho mas propaganda atea que verdadera ciencia.

*Hay una razón mas por la cual la ciencia no es verdad:*

NO SE PUEDE NEGAR QUE ES LA CIENCIA LA QUE HA CONTAMINADO EL MUNDO Y LA QUE LO HA AMENAZADO CON ARMAS NUCLEARES, QUIMICAS, BIOLOGICAS, VACUNAS, ONDAS ELECTROMAGNETICAS, PSICOFARMACOS Y VENENOS EN LA INDUSTRIA ETC 
*POR ENDE LA CIENCIA NO ES LA VERDAD *
NO TE LO PUEDES NEGAR NI A TI MISMO


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

*Sobre los gorilas*, aunque no lo crean una vez leí un articulo de un científico que decía que los gorilas son en realidad una involución proveniente de seres humanos, fue hace años que lo leí y no recuerdo quien era pero era un verdadero científico del campo.


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Broooootaqaal owneed a subnormal!!!!



Todo eso es propaganda sin prueba alguna de nada, un total montaje

Fruto de la imaginación. Y COMO SE NOTA SON DIBUJOS, OBRA DE ARTISTAS, O SEA QUE ES FANTASIA Y NO REALIDAD.


----------



## Kozak (3 Nov 2022)

Von Riné dijo:


> Que solo hay fósiles en Argentina y China?
> 
> Madre mía.



Ya sabemos que Teruel para muchos es la Luna.


----------



## Minsky Moment (3 Nov 2022)

El problema de todos estos magufoides es que tienen una carencia de cultura brutal, y así se empantanan de semejantes maneras. Solo hay dinosaurios en argentina. Claro que sí, campeón. Y lo del meme de los muñequitos elevado a la categoría de prueba 100tífica, ya para qué decir nada. Que os ponen un trapo y parecéis miuras.


----------



## Pollepolle (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> Todo eso es propaganda sin prueba alguna de nada, un total montaje
> 
> Fruto de la imaginación. Y COMO SE NOTA SON DIBUJOS, OBRA DE ARTISTAS, O SEA QUE ES FANTASIA Y NO REALIDAD.



Ajam... Yo te podria enseñar huellas de dinisaurio que aun no estan catalogadas. Vamos, que eres subnormal.


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)




----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> El problema de todos estos magufoides es que tienen una carencia de cultura brutal, y así se empantanan de semejantes maneras. Solo hay dinosaurios en argentina. Claro que sí, campeón.



En serio después de todo aun crees que hay fósiles de dinosaurios en algún lado tan siquiera?

*¿En tu ego cientoide aun no te enteras que todos los huesos de supuestos dinosaurios en los museos son falsos?*


----------



## Marathonman (3 Nov 2022)

Joder macho, que puta generacion de gilipollas analfabetos magufos

PBDB Navigator


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Ajam... Yo te podria enseñar huellas de dinisaurio que aun no estan catalogadas. Vamos, que eres subnormal.



Dices que tu podrías señalar pero no lo haces porque lo de los dinosaurios es un fraude total de arriba a abajo, y por eso no hay pruebas. *Pues las pruebas que hay son falsas.*


----------



## Gnidlog (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> En serio después de todo aun crees que hay fósiles de dinosaurios en algún lado tan siquiera?
> 
> *¿En tu ego cientoide aun no te enteras que todos los huesos de supuestos dinosaurios en los museos son falsos?*




en tu caso Darwin se equivocaba, tal vez eres ese eslabón perdido de la evolución

has probado de pasar por algún museo a ver si te meten en una vitrina?


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

Marathonman dijo:


> Joder macho, que puta generacion de gilipollas analfabetos magufos



*Los huesos de dinosaurio serian las únicas pruebas que hay. Y SON TODOS FALSOS.

LA CIENCIA MIENTE!*


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> en tu caso Darwin se equivocaba, tal vez eres ese eslabón perdido de la evolución
> has probado de pasar por algún museo a ver si te meten en una vitrina?



*Las pruebas que hay de que existieron los dinosaurios, son TODAS falsas.*
LOS HUESOS DE DINOSAURIO SON FALSOS Y ES SABIDO 

LA CIENCIA MIENTE!


----------



## LuismarpIe (3 Nov 2022)

Cleonte dijo:


> La verdad es que me daría menos vergüenza que me pillaran viendo porno que ese vídeo.



Jajjajajajajjajajajaja!!! ahí has estado ocurrente! minipunto para ti!!


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> tal vez eres ese eslabón perdido de la evolución



Cuando en el siglo XIX la ciencia quiso decir que existía el eslabón perdido y lo puso en los libros...

*Luego resultó que el eslabón perdido era el cráneo de un hombre con la mandíbula de un orangután*








Hombre de Piltdown - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## trellat (3 Nov 2022)

"es imposible que pudieran tener sexo ..."

menuda parida ¿y estos bichos?







Ves cerrando hilo, anda


----------



## elCañonero (3 Nov 2022)

Por cosas como estas merece la pena el foro. Nada como reírse de retrasados mentales no diagnosticados. Que descojones por dios jajaja


----------



## elCañonero (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> *Sobre los gorilas*, aunque no lo crean una vez leí un articulo de un científico que decía que los gorilas son en realidad una involución proveniente de seres humanos, fue hace años que lo leí y no recuerdo quien era pero era un verdadero científico del campo.



Seguro que era un gran 100tifico


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> LA CIENCIA NO ES VERDAD PORQUE HA CONTAMINADO EL MUNDO Y LO HA AMENAZADO CON ARMAS NUCLEARES, QUIMICAS, BIOLOGICAS, VACUNAS, ONDAS ELECTROMAGNETICAS, PSICOFARMACOS Y VENENOS EN LA INDUSTRIA ETC
> *POR ENDE LA CIENCIA NO ES LA VERDAD *
> NO TE LO PUEDES NEGAR NI A TI MISMO



*La ciencia nos ha mentido a todos *en lo que respecta a la evolución, mintió sobre el primer supuesto dinosaurio jamás encontrado sino que es una imaginación porque solo encontraron un diente.
Mintió sobre el primer eslabón perdido u homínido o sea el hombre de Piltdown, un fraude reconocido, como también mintió sobre todos los demás homínidos- Todo lo que nos ha dicho la ciencia al respecto es mucho mas propaganda atea que verdadera ciencia.


----------



## magufone (3 Nov 2022)

Hombre, es que son las dos cosas a la vez:
Existieron, sí.
Pero se han inventado especies a cascoporro segun la moda y los flujos de pasta, esto tambien.


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

elCañonero dijo:


> Por cosas como estas merece la pena el foro. Nada como reírse de retrasados mentales no diagnosticados. Que descojones por dios jajaja



Si, eso quisieras creerte, pero en realidad el retrasado eres tu científico, porque en tu ego cientificista y por tu bolsillo; no quieres aceptar que eres un engañado, que la ciencia te ha engañado y está llena de engaños y mentiras desde el inicio sobre este tema. ​


----------



## Lana (3 Nov 2022)

Dice la "Ciencia" que el primer requisito que se debe cumplir para que los huesos o cualquier parte dura de un organismo se convierta en fósil es que quede enterrado rápidamente.


----------



## OJC (3 Nov 2022)

Hilo de trolleo puro pero tiene su gracia.

Te propongo otro: Argamasilla de Alba no existe. Nadie ha estado allí, no hay pruebas de que tal lugar exista, las fotos y testimonios son falsos.

Venga, a por ello, campeón


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

JA
*DEMUESTRO que la ciencia no tiene validez de credibilidad* por el mismo hecho de que no te aceptan en la comunidad científica si no crees en la evolución. 
Eso significa que no hay libertad científica* y por ende *tampoco hay ciencia verdadera.

Y ESTÁ CLARO EL CONFLICTO DE INTERESES EN EL QUE VIVEN, PUES SI NO ACEPTAN ESAS IDEAS NO RECIBIRIAN SUELDO

LOS CIENTIFICOS DEFIENDEN LAS IDEAS DE LA EVOLUCION PORQUE LUCHAN INDIGNAMENTE POR SU SUELDO, SOLO POR UN PLATO DE LENTEJAS


----------



## Fausto1880 (3 Nov 2022)

> ... abortos a habido durante toda la historia de la humanidad, ya se sabía como era los fetos hace miles de años.



Si por "abortos" te refieres a los filicidios actuales, NO.

Las sociedades salvajes o demoniacas que mataron a sus hijos no sobrevivieron. Con suerte, cambiaron de cultura tras gravísimos trastornos.


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

*SI EL PRIMER CASO DEL PRIMER DINOSAURIO, el **iguanodón ERA UN ENGAÑO, pues solo encontraron un ridículo diente, ENTONCES LOS DEMÁS CASOS DE DINOS QUE VINIERON DESPUES SON UNA EVOLUCION DE LA PRIMERA IMAGINACION O MENTIRA.*


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

HASTA HACE POCO YO CREIA QUE LA COMUNICACION DE LOS CELULARES ERA POR EL SATELITE, Y ES MENTIRA

PERO DESPUES DE TODO PORQUE ME LO CREIA SI DESDE CUANDO EXISTEN CELULARES EN CASO DE QUE TE VAYAS MAR ADENTRO LA SEÑAL NO LLEGA?

*AHORA SE QUE TODO SE TRATA DE CABLES SUBMARINOS DE FIBRA OPTICA Y ANTENAS REPETIDORES *


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

LA CIENCIA TE ENGAÑÓ HABLANDOTE DEL CARBONO 14 EL CUAL NO PUEDE DATAR MILLONES DE AÑOS


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (3 Nov 2022)

Pues con esos argumentos, en efecto, no existen. En España la mayoría están en Teruel, cuya existencia no ha sido probada. El tipo ese del escaño de Teruel del parlamento es seguramente un muñeco hinchable.

Vamos a ver con la Gravedad. No se menciona en ninguna parte hasta que un tipo de la Royal Society inglesa (masonazo seguro) publica la hipótesis. No viene en la Bibila. Algo que produzca una fuerza tan grande ya debería haberse quedado sin pilas. Voilá, la gravedad no existe. Es una conspiración.

Esto es aplicable a la electricidad, el imperio romano, el hormigón o el ornitorrinco. O lo que se quiera. Nada de ello existe. Yo por ejemplo no tengo un ornitorrinco en casa, lo cual es prueba definitiva de que no hay.


----------



## Educo Gratis (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> https://i.pinimg.com/originals/06/f2/32/06f232b1d0eb6173ba9969a1a0e27e77.jpg









Ale, demostrado, los juguetes de dinosaurios sin peanas se mantienen de pie! Insólito!

Pues nada, teoría derrumbada, vayan buscando otra nueva gilipollez.


----------



## eL PERRO (3 Nov 2022)

21 paginas chaval, 21 paginas

es acojonante


----------



## jaimitoabogado (3 Nov 2022)

En mi terreno hay fósiles de bichos muy grandes , algún día llamaré a algún chupapinceles y me haré rico vendiendo los tiranosauros


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

Pepitacus Habilis dijo:


> Pues con esos argumentos, en efecto, no existen. En España la mayoría están en Teruel, cuya existencia no ha sido probada. El tipo ese del escaño de Teruel del parlamento es seguramente un muñeco hinchable.
> 
> Vamos a ver con la Gravedad. No se menciona en ninguna parte hasta que un tipo de la Royal Society inglesa (masonazo seguro) publica la hipótesis. No viene en la Bibila. Algo que produzca una fuerza tan grande ya debería haberse quedado sin pilas. Voilá, la gravedad no existe. Es una conspiración.
> 
> Esto es aplicable a la electricidad, el imperio romano, el hormigón o el ornitorrinco. O lo que se quiera. Nada de ello existe. Yo por ejemplo no tengo un ornitorrinco en casa, lo cual es prueba definitiva de que no hay.



*NO ES CIERTO QUE SE PUEDE DUDAR DE TODO

No hay dudas del imperio romano*, pues en España tienen acueductos romanos y un faro romano y está todo documentado bien. No hay dudas sobre la existencia del imperio romano.

*No hay dudas de la existencia de lo que llamamos la electricidad* pues si pones un dedo en la corriente te electrocutas.

*PERO LA DUDA SI SE PODRIA APLICAR A LA EXISTENCIA DE LA GRAVEDAD* PUES
1. LA FORMULA DE GRAVITACION UNIVERSAL DE NEWTON NO PREDICE NI UN SOLO MOVIMIENTO DE NINGUN PLANETA NI ESTRELLA POR SI NO LO SABIAS A NEWTON NUNCA LE FUNCIONÓ NI A OTROS TAMPOCO, VÉASE PROBLEMA DE LOS TRES CUERPOS NO SOLUCIONADO NUNCA COMO DEBERIA SEGUN EL SISTEMA SOLAR.
2. LA GRAVEDAD ES EXPLICABLE CON EL PRINCIPIO DE ARQUIMEDES
3. POR EL PRINCIPIO DE ARQUIMEDES UN GLOBO SUBE ARRIBA ACELERANDO TAL COMO UN OBJETO CAE ACELERANDO así se puede explicar la aceleracion gravitacional o gravedad en las tres primeras leyes de Newton las cuales son las que sirven, no la de gravitacion universal que no resulta matematicamente nunca, es decir que se puede explicar la gravedad sin necesidad de la gravedad,

* HAY DUDAS DE QUE EL CARBONO 14 PUEDA DATAR UN FOSIL MILLONES DE AÑOS*, ES MÁS NO HAY DUDA DE QUE NO PUEDE,
SINO QUE ES SABIDO BIEN QUE EL CARBONO 14 PUEDE DATAR UN MAXIMO DE 57000 AÑOS

PERO NO ES EXACTO TAMPOCO
PORQUE HAY QUE PONDERAR ESOS 57000 AÑOS
PORQUE LA CANTIDAD DE CARBONO 14 DE AYER ES MENOR QUE LA DE HOY

LA CANTIDAD DE CARBONO 14 ES UN PROCESO QUE HA IDO AUMENTANDO Y NO HA LLEGADO AL MAXIMO AUN
Y TENIENDO EN CUENTA ESO 
RESULTA QUE LA DATACION MAXIMA EXISTENTE ES DE 6000 AÑOS COMO SUGIERE LA BIBLIA


----------



## Aurkitu (3 Nov 2022)

¿De que se componen los supuestos huesos de dinosaurios? ¿Y esas formas? Esta claro que todo surgió de la imaginación y creatividad de artistas humanos de una civilización anterior. Lo que encuentran hoy en día lo moldearon usando rocas carbonatadas. Son esculturas de una civilización perdida.

Los dinosaurios no pudieron ser seres vivos porque no se ha encontrado nunca ningún órgano reproductivo.

Su tamaño es absurdo porque no se aguantan sin hilos y peanas.

Son animales quiméricos producto de huesos de diversos animales, un engaño masónico para poner en dura el Genesis y que las masas perdieran la fe.

¿Alguna vez has dejado un hueso enterrado en una maceta durante largo tiempo y se ha transformado en un fósil?

PD: Argumentos _profundos_ para fortalecer este tipo de estupideces.


----------



## bocadRillo (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> En efecto es verdad que no hay tal cosa como un susodicho mecanismo de la evolución
> 
> NO HA SIDO JAMAS OBSERVADO



Lo cierto es que el evolucionismo no es más que una TEORÍA. Al igual que la deriva continental o la relatividad.
Esto quiere decir que aún no ha sido demostrada científicamente para ser reconocida como LEY CIENTÍFICA.
Otra cosa es que la ciencia actual defienda estas teorías con fe cuasirreligiosa, eliminando toda posibilidad de que puedan ser rebatidas de acuerdo con el método científico.
Hace mucho tiempo que la ciencia está usurpando el lugar que corresponde a la religión, con sus dogmas irrebatibles porque sí, y con la gente siguiendo esos dogmas ciegamente, sin discutir. Es algo muy peligroso, y a la vista está con lo que está pasando actualmente con el tema del bicho.


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1249657
> 
> 
> Ale, demostrado, los juguetes de dinosaurios sin peanas se mantienen de pie! Insólito!
> ...



No, Porque el juguete del tiranosaurio tiene la cabeza muy pequeña respecto a los falsos fosiles, aquellos de los museos que dicen ser de tiranosaurio, si fuesen dimensiones PROPORCIONALES a las de los supuestos huesos encontrados, el juguete se caería hacia adelante,
mas aun por estar el original hacia adelante y no erguido


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (3 Nov 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Otra cosa es que la ciencia actual defienda estas teorías con fe cuasirreligiosa, eliminando toda posibilidad de que puedan ser rebatidas de acuerdo con el método científico.



*Creo que los científicos todos piensan lo mismo por una extorsión *

PORQUE EN NINGUNA COMUNIDD CIENTIFICA ACEPTAN A ALGUIEN QUE NO CREA EN LA TEORIA DE LA EVOLUCION


----------



## pagesitawa (3 Nov 2022)

Lana dijo:


> Dice la "Ciencia" que el primer requisito que se debe cumplir para que los huesos o cualquier parte dura de un organismo se convierta en fósil es que quede enterrado rápidamente.



Y en que basas tus creencias y suposiciones creacionistas en que eso no fue así.


----------



## Marvelita (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> Una pregunta es porque solo en Argentina y en China encuentran fósiles de dinosaurios, y en zonas muy remotas o de difícil accesibilidad. Y porque nadie ha visto un fósil real SINO QUE LOS HUESOS DE LOS MUSEOS SON SUPUESTAS REPRODUCCIONES O SEA QUE SON FAKE Y NADIE NUNCA HA VISTO LOS VERDADEROS? No se nota aun que es todo un montaje?
> Y porque todos los científicos están de acuerdo entonces? Pues porque si no están de acuerdo con la teoría de la evolución no les aceptan en ninguna comunidad científica por ende tienen un conflicto de intereses, no están serenos.
> 
> LA CIENCIA MIENTE SABIENDO QUE MIENTE
> ...




Pasame el cel de tu dealer que parece pasar mierda de calidade


----------



## Marvelita (3 Nov 2022)

Pues la verda, si hay que hacerse terraplanista para fokear a la autora...

MFFFFH


----------



## daesrd (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> o no será que el tonto eres tu y los que creen en la ciencia son tontos
> 
> no te haces preguntas nunca verdad?



La sienzia covidiana.. 

Enviado desde mi SM-A105FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> Eso es lo que tu piensas, que son teorias pero que pasa si la verdad es que la teoria es lo que tu crees?
> 
> *¿Qué tal si lo que crees verdad sea real solo en tu mente porque cuando estabas niño viste jurasic park o porque lo dijo un libro de ciencia?*
> 
> ...



Yo creo que si existieron seres draco. Tal vez esa es la verdad que se oculta a la vista de todos con el tema ese.

Hay imagenes en Ica o por ahí de hombres junto a sauridos.

También pinturas en cuevas.


----------



## Gnidlog (3 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> Cuando en el siglo XIX la ciencia quiso decir que existía el eslabón perdido y lo puso en los libros...
> 
> *Luego resultó que el eslabón perdido era el cráneo de un hombre con la mandíbula de un orangután*
> 
> ...




es imposible ser tan estupido


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (3 Nov 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Que hijos de puta sois, luego a meter a todos en la misma saca. A los terraplanistas a los antidinosarios y a los antikakunas. Para que todos parezcan locos.





Es todo lo mismo


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (3 Nov 2022)

Tan sencillo como coger un hueso de un museo y analizarlo. 
Todo es posible, vivimos en un engaño satánico.


----------



## lefebre (3 Nov 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Lo veo y subo.
> 
> Qué diferencia supone la escritura? Pueden mentir. Nadie estuvo en la primera guerra mundial, igual fue un invent y nunca pasó



Nadie te dice que los dinosaurios existieran, ni que fueran así. Son teorías que han ido haciendo los arqueólogos a partir de unos pocos huesos encontrados, de hecho hay muchas teorías distintas y que van cambiando. Nada más.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (3 Nov 2022)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Tan sencillo como coger un hueso de un museo y analizarlo.
> Todo es posible, vivimos en un engaño satánico.



Los que están expuesto en general son reconstrucciones, pero sí. 


El problema no son los dinosaurios en sí, sino que no cuadra nada en todo el cuento.


----------



## Falcatón (3 Nov 2022)

Por algo nos llaman magufos a los novacs, por hilos como este.


----------



## ekOz (3 Nov 2022)

Na, dirán que tenían todos 2m de acero para los barcos y solucionado.


----------



## Pato Sentado (3 Nov 2022)

Von Riné dijo:


> Que solo hay fósiles en Argentina y China?
> 
> Madre mía.





proletario dijo:


> Teruel no existe



Madre mía.
No sólo existieron, sino que siguen existiendo, se llaman aves.


----------



## qbit (3 Nov 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Qué diferencia supone la escritura? Pueden mentir. Nadie estuvo en la primera guerra mundial, igual fue un *invent* y nunca pasó



¿Qué pasa, hijosdeperra, que no sabéis decir invento? y tenéis que decirlo en inglés para demostrar la basura que sois ensuciando vuestro idioma, y luego saldréis llorando:.

"Ejqueeee, los anglos son mu malos".

Son buenos. Respetan su idioma y pisotean a los no anglos, como es lógico. Sois vosotros los que sois gentuza, os pisoteáis entre vosotros y acabaréis usando las pulgadas, las yardas y las libras como unidades de medida, en vuestro afán y complejazo inmenso de INFERIORIDAD.


----------



## LuismarpIe (3 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa, hijosdeperra, que no sabéis decir invento? y tenéis que decirlo en inglés para demostrar la basura que sois ensuciando vuestro idioma, y luego saldréis llorando:.
> 
> "Ejqueeee, los anglos son mu malos".
> 
> Son buenos. Respetan su idioma y pisotean a los no anglos, como es lógico. Sois vosotros los que sois gentuza, os pisoteáis entre vosotros y acabaréis usando las pulgadas, las yardas y las libras como unidades de medida, en vuestro afán y complejazo inmenso de INFERIORIDAD.



La palabra "invento" es un invent!!


----------



## waha (3 Nov 2022)

vanpiro esiten


----------



## Matriz_81 (3 Nov 2022)

@Jesús lo profetizó me alegro de su vuelta.


----------



## InigoMontoya (4 Nov 2022)

pero como es que no tenia a este imbecil en el ignore?


----------



## Pollepolle (4 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> Dices que tu podrías señalar pero no lo haces porque lo de los dinosaurios es un fraude total de arriba a abajo, y por eso no hay pruebas. *Pues las pruebas que hay son falsas.*



Ven a mi pueblo y te las enseño.


----------



## teperico (4 Nov 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Madre mía.
> No sólo existieron, sino que siguen existiendo, se llaman aves.



Pues yo no veo ninguna ave de 10 metros de altura...


----------



## .AzaleA. (4 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> JA
> *DEMUESTRO que la ciencia no tiene validez de credibilidad* por el mismo hecho de que no te aceptan en la comunidad científica si no crees en la evolución.
> Eso significa que no hay libertad científica* y por ende *tampoco hay ciencia verdadera.
> 
> ...





Yo cada día le doy más credibilidad al creacionismo.

La comunidad científica está comprada, como la Nasa... como todo.


----------



## Digamelon (4 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa, hijosdeperra, que no sabéis decir invento? y tenéis que decirlo en inglés para demostrar la basura que sois ensuciando vuestro idioma, y luego saldréis llorando:.
> 
> "Ejqueeee, los anglos son mu malos".
> 
> Son buenos. Respetan su idioma y pisotean a los no anglos, como es lógico. Sois vosotros los que sois gentuza, os pisoteáis entre vosotros y acabaréis usando las pulgadas, las yardas y las libras como unidades de medida, en vuestro afán y complejazo inmenso de INFERIORIDAD.



Invent es catalán.


----------



## Kurten (4 Nov 2022)

Que descojone de hilo


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (4 Nov 2022)

Es una teoría interesante, pero se supone que eran reptiles, no mamíferos. Se reproducirían como los cocodrilos, es decir, en el agua. Luego la hembra pondría los huevos en su nido y atpc.

Lo de que sea todo un fraude tampoco lo descarto. Me dio por investigar acerca del tema en origen y parecía un invent.




qbit dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa, hijosdeperra, que no sabéis decir invento? y tenéis que decirlo en inglés para demostrar la basura que sois ensuciando vuestro idioma, y luego saldréis llorando:.
> 
> "Ejqueeee, los anglos son mu malos".
> 
> Son buenos. Respetan su idioma y pisotean a los no anglos, como es lógico. Sois vosotros los que sois gentuza, os pisoteáis entre vosotros y acabaréis usando las pulgadas, las yardas y las libras como unidades de medida, en vuestro afán y complejazo inmenso de INFERIORIDAD.



Es un meme para burlarnos de los catalanes.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Nov 2022)




----------



## pandillero (4 Nov 2022)

Será en Octubre dijo:


> ¿Y qué será lo próximo? ¿Que papá noel no existe?
> 
> *Hijos de puta!*








Tranquilo existe, pero es negro. A nosotros no nos importa porque siempre tuvimos a Baltasar.


----------



## pandillero (4 Nov 2022)

Extremoyduro dijo:


> Lo he dicho varias veces: no cabe un tonto más en el foro.



Si cabes tú, fijo que caben más.


----------



## pandillero (4 Nov 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> fotografías que vete a saber tú de quién son y si no están manipuladas. Y te andas fiando del testimonio de uno que dice que es tu abuelo... Correcto.



Como le sigais tocando los cojones acabará poniendo letras del tamaño de la pantalla


----------



## Bizarro (4 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> *En serio es un hecho?*
> ¿COMO PUEDES DECIR QUE ES UN HECHO Y NO UN CIRCO MONTADO?
> 
> NO VES QUE EL UNICO HECHO ES QUE LOS HUESOS DE DINOSAURIOS DE LOS MUSEOS SON HUESOS FALSOS HECHOS A PROPOSITO PARA PARECER REALES?
> ...



¿COMO PUEDES DECIR QUE ES UN CIRCO MONTADO Y NO UN HECHO?

NO VES QUE EL UNICO CIRCO MONTADO ES QUE AFIRMES SIN PRUEBAS QUE LOS HUESOS DE DINOSAURIOS DE LOS MUSEOS SON HUESOS FALSOS HECHOS A PROPOSITO PARA PARECER REALES?

_________________
*LO UNICO QUE LA GENTE HA VISTO SON HUESOS VERDADEROS, **ESE ES EL HECHO.*


----------



## pandillero (4 Nov 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> desambigüemos el lenguaje, por favor.
> 
> Teoria = demostrado.
> Hipotesis / modelo teorico = no demostrado.



De la wikipedia:
_Es muy difícil explicar en detalle qué constituye una teoría a menos que se especifique el ámbito de conocimiento o campo de aplicación al que se refiere, el tipo de objetos a los que se aplica, etc. Por esa razón es posible formular diferentes definiciones de teoría según el contexto y el enfoque aplicado:
*Una teoría no es el conocimiento, permite el conocimiento. Una teoría no es una llegada, es la posibilidad de una partida. Una teoría no es una solución, es la posibilidad de tratar un problema.*_

¿No creerá Ud. que la *teoría de la evolución *está demostrada, verdad?


----------



## pandillero (4 Nov 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> pero como es que no tenia a este imbecil en el ignore?



No se te ocurra, Jesús lo dijo es un clásico, aunque puede que hoy no este inspirado o se le haya ido la mano al psiquiatra con la medicación, pero en el pasado ha dejado aportes para la historia de este foro.


----------



## Egam (4 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> De hecho en los libros de colegio de biología que yo mismo recuerdo decían eso de que el feto pasa primero por parecerse a un pez luego a un renacuajo luego a un ave luego a un mamífero y luego finalmente a un humano TE PONIAN LOS DIBUJOS DE ESO, LAS IMAGENES EN LOS LIBROS DE BIOLOGIA DE COLEGIO Y ERA MENTIRA!
> 
> *POR LO TANTO QUEDA DEMOSTRADO QUE LA CIENCIA MIENTE !*



Queda demostrado que has leido un libro que era una mierda, nada mas.


----------



## deportista (4 Nov 2022)

Tampoco creo en que esas bestias existieron, o tal vez las trajeron alienigenas y no se adaptaron.


----------



## skan (4 Nov 2022)

Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> *Las pruebas que hay de que existieron los dinosaurios, son TODAS falsas.*
> LOS HUESOS DE DINOSAURIO SON FALSOS Y ES SABIDO
> 
> LA CIENCIA MIENTE!



Demuestra que las huellas son falsas, o que los huesos son falsos.
Pero como no puedes es que Tú mientes, y eres un mal Troll


----------



## LionelHutz (4 Nov 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> De la wikipedia:
> _Es muy difícil explicar en detalle qué constituye una teoría a menos que se especifique el ámbito de conocimiento o campo de aplicación al que se refiere, el tipo de objetos a los que se aplica, etc. Por esa razón es posible formular diferentes definiciones de teoría según el contexto y el enfoque aplicado:
> *Una teoría no es el conocimiento, permite el conocimiento. Una teoría no es una llegada, es la posibilidad de una partida. Una teoría no es una solución, es la posibilidad de tratar un problema.*_
> 
> ¿No creerá Ud. que la *teoría de la evolución *está demostrada, verdad?



ufff...

de la wikipedia... y me pone un peoma.

La teoría de la evolución no es una cuestión de creencias.


----------



## Lubinillo (4 Nov 2022)

Desde luego esta historia de los dinos es para almas cándidas. Como va a aguantar un hueso millones de años¿? Pensad un poco ostias


----------



## pandillero (4 Nov 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> ufff...
> 
> de la wikipedia... y me pone un peoma.
> 
> La teoría de la evolución no es una cuestión de creencias.



No tergiverse, no le pregunte por sus creencias, le pregunté una cosa muy concreta, Ud dice Teoria= Demostrado y yo le pregunto si la teoría de la evolución está demostrada.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (4 Nov 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Qué hay evidencias fósiles y pruebas objetivas tanto de la esfericidad de la tierra como de la existencia de cuerpos celestes. Una cosa es que no conozcamos los procesos físicos de reconexión magnética del sol (por poner un ejemplo) y elucubremos. Otra cosa es que digamos directamente que el sol no existe porque es una conspiración. Los fósiles los ves con tus propios ojos (yo los he visto encontrados por mi) los planetas y todo lo relacionado con el espacio también lo puedes ver, así que la diferencia que hay con el covidianismo es que tienes pruebas palpables.
> 
> Un covidiota cree sin ver, sin pruebas. Le dijeron que se quedase en casa y que se tenía que pinchar un compuesto químico desconocido y lo hizo sin tener ni una prueba, lo hizo solo porque se lo ordenaron. Un covidiano tiene fe. De qué hay pruebas? De que se trata de una gripe? Qué pruebas tenemos de la efectividad de la vacuna? Es efectiva matando gente?
> 
> ...



Que forma mas oscura e incoherente manera de usar vuestra santa conciencia teneis los adoctrinados en negarles a los otros que creen y ven el mundo simplemente diferente y mas cuando esos de no poderlo demostrar lo consideran una teoria y poco mas.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (4 Nov 2022)

Yo ya me quedo con la duda después de leer que el petróleo son restos de dinasaurio


----------



## pagesitofeliz (4 Nov 2022)

aldebariano dijo:


> El nivel de este foro es putapénico.



Supongo que aceptaras que es tu simple oponion y poco mas.


----------



## McLovin (4 Nov 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Que forma mas oscura e incoherente manera de usar vuestra santa conciencia teneis los adoctrinados en negarles a los otros que creen y ven el mundo simplemente diferente y mas cuando esos de no poderlo demostrar lo consideran una teoria y poco mas.




Ok tío.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (4 Nov 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Siempre ha sonado raro, había millones de ellos y desaparecieron TODOS!!!!!!!!!



Es que si tu aceptas la historia de lo que ocurrio en el mundo de oidas , no me extraña nada que te lo creas todo y sobre todo, las tradiciones y dichos ancestrales de antaño donde casi todas se basaban en leyendas y supuestas historias basadas en el miedo la ignorancia y la fantasia.
Yo como un gran usuario y admirador de la naturaleza por el solo hecho de ser un gran observador totalmente critico con los milagros y cosas extraordinarias que me han ocurrido en plena naturaleza y ha distancia enormes de donde no habia vida inteligente, ni posibles de que te fuera posible encontrar quien te lo explicara o te ayudara y obsolutamente todas estas raras circunstancia que fueron mil les encontre una explicacion razonable y coherente.
Milagros , sustos de verdadero paico y miedo ademas de peligros totalmente inexistentes , la de veces que me tuve que refugiar o poner en una oquedad de la tierra, piedra o arbustos para asi aplacar mi panico y total era una simple ardilla, rata, zorra o tejon pero el miedo y estando solo donde sabes que nada, ni nadie te puede socorrer es inimaginablemente terrorifico.


----------



## LionelHutz (4 Nov 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> No tergiverse, no le pregunte por sus creencias, le pregunté una cosa muy concreta, Ud dice Teoria= Demostrado y yo le pregunto si la teoría de la evolución está demostrada.



Aprenda el significado de tergiversar o relea su anterior post para darse cuenta de que mi respuesta es totalmente pertinente y correcta.


----------



## Falnesatar (4 Nov 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Aprenda el significado de tergiversar o relea su anterior post para darse cuenta de que mi respuesta es totalmente pertinente y correcta.



El darwinismo manipula el concepto de adaptación o cambio(epigenética) con evolución.

Está creada como antítesis del creacionismo para justificar el ateísmo en la cosmovisión heliocéntrica.


Esto son sus axiomas

1. Los actos sobrenaturales del Creador son incompatibles con los hechos empíricos de la naturaleza.
2. Toda la vida evolucionó a partir de una o de pocas formas simples de organismos.
3. Las especies evolucionan a partir de variedades preexistentes por medio de la selección natural.
4. El nacimiento de una especie es gradual y de larga duración.
5. Los taxones superiores (géneros, familias, etc.) evolucionan a través de los mismos mecanismos que los responsables del origen de las especies.
6. Cuanto mayor es la similitud entre los taxones, más estrechamente relacionados se hallan entre sí y más corto es el tiempo de su divergencia desde el último ancestro común.
7. La extinción es principalmente el resultado de la competencia interespecífica.
8. El registro geológico es incompleto: la ausencia de formas de transición entre las especies y taxones de mayor rango se debe a las lagunas en el conocimiento actual.


Es todo un timo colosal sin demostrar basado en medias verdades.


----------



## LionelHutz (4 Nov 2022)

Falnesatar dijo:


> El darwinismo manipula el concepto de adaptación o cambio(epigenética) con evolución.
> 
> Está creada como antítesis del creacionismo para justificar el ateísmo en la cosmovisión heliocéntrica.
> 
> ...



No, no se creo para justificar nada. Se dedujo observando la naturaleza (el mundo real, eso que ves cuando levantas la vista de la biblia).


----------



## Falnesatar (4 Nov 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> No, no se creo para justificar nada. Se dedujo observando la naturaleza (el mundo real, eso que ves cuando levantas la vista de la biblia).



Tu contestación parece la de un becario de Newtrola.

"No, no son peligrosas. Las vacunas son seguras porqué así lo dicen los expertos ( en el mundo real, no en las teorías magufas de internet)"



Se dedujo observando la naturaleza y montándose pajas mentales pero en el mundo real no se observa lo que predica esa "teoría" sin demostrar.

El creacionismo no tiene que ser teísta, es inherente al ser humano, lo antinatural, lo que se opone, lo satánico, es el ateísmo.

Ya te he dado pistas suficientes.


----------



## LionelHutz (4 Nov 2022)

Falnesatar dijo:


> Tu contestación parece la de un becario de Newtrola.
> 
> "No, no son peligrosas. Las vacunas son seguras porqué así lo dicen los expertos ( en el mundo real, no en las teorías magufas de internet)"
> 
> ...



Si, en el mundo real se observa y constata. Lo que se propuso desde la observación se ha demostrado con la genetica. Podemos trazar nuestro viaje evolutivo gracias al genoma.


----------



## copy paste (4 Nov 2022)

la genetica es otra pseudo ciencia, el adn es simplemente el equivalente a las ibrerías en un sistema operativo, son fragmentos de código


----------



## copy paste (4 Nov 2022)

donde está la verdadera inteligencia es en la membrana celular, y responde a las instrucciones de los deseos del ser


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (5 Nov 2022)

eL pajarraco ése que no tiene plumas como un murciélago no me termina de convencer.


----------

